# Woking Nuffield........ Part 53



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Happy Chatting and lots of love and luck


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Good morning ladies

Loving all the smillies!

Sho - sorry to hear that you are so sick. Keep an eye on that temp...

Bali - welcome and hope you are feeling better too. Even for private treatment at WN I spent 7 months on the waiting list and I believe they are even busier now. So try to get yourself on the waiting list ASAP.

Potsworth - glad you are happier today. Hope your operation goes well. I want a puppy too and also played the infertility card  . I was such a moody cow during treatment DH said yes just to keep the peace!

Gill and Piglet - how is the 2ww going? 

 to everyone else - I am struggling to keep up with the chat!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the get well messages girls!! Appreciated

Wildcat- that cat is like yours!!!


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

We can't agree which breed - I want a German Shephard, he wants a boxer but we both like labs so might have to be a lab. Did you get your lab from a breeder?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

dogs suck!!!! cats rule....fact!


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

We have 2 cats too! And it is true - cats do rule our house  DH and I are their slaves.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im back  

Not going to do personals as you have all bored the hell out of me   joke  

Just got back from my meeting and had a nice panarni and a latte from starbucks (seeing as Sho is blowing me out ) 

Sho-You sound dog rough hun get some nureofen down your neck  

I agree Cats rule


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

All this talk about dogs makes me want one too!  I'd love a dog but we both work quite long hours and it just wouldn't be fair at the moment.  I've tried all ways to persuade my DH but his excuse is that our cat wouldn't like it!    

Caro, I'm sure you could have ICIS as well if you wanted but it just costs more.  We were supposed to be having ICIS but after EC, it was agreed that we would try both as I had so many eggs and it was our first go.  We were so disappointed about the IVF ones but so grateful for ICIS.  At least we now know that ICIS is the only thing for us.  I'm sure you will be fine with just IVF especially if your DH's SA is ok but I know what you mean about wanting a back up.  I'm not sure about the costs for it as it was our one free go on the NHS.  I'm sure someone will be able to confirm but I think from memory, it's around £800 for ICIS on top of the IVF costs.  

At the moment I can make any day.  Shall we say Tuesday 13th?  Don't worry if you have to change it as I know what it's like with calls and meetings being arranged at the last minute.    We'll get to meet up one day  

By the way, not sure if I have missed it but when are you having your IUI?  I think it must be soon.  

Welcome back Emma.  

Hope you enjoyed your packed lunch Pots?


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

Good morning ladies. 

Sho - I hope your feeling better, you need brandy and lemon with aspoon of brown sugar and honey, 
        if it doesn't work at least you'll be pi$$ed!!  

Pots - Our choc lab is perfect and my dh said the same, that we are really lucky and a new one might be a
        nightmare, anyway i pulled the infertility card and it worked, he's changed his tune because flick
        (the black one) copys and behaves exactly like Bella.

Anyway to change the subject, i phoned the nuffield this morning, to see if i'm gonna need new blood tests before ivf and they said yes, so i asked,how long the waiting list is and she said that as long as i send my conformation form back( which i did this morning) we can start as soon as i like, the only problem is i went back on the pill for my hormones after last time and yesterday i took the last pill of that packet, so they have told me not to start another one, let myself have this af then naturally wait for my next one, do my fsh, lh and e2 on that af then the next af we will be able to start tx so we should start DR around the 21st ish of march, oh my god i'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited, it's all happening so fast, after last time(which we did privately) i never thought i would want to do it again but, yeah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have two cats and Two Dogs !!

If you want a German Shepherd I can put you in touch with an excellent breeder both of ours are from her and one is 5 the other 3 this month and they have both been wonderful, she generally breeds them for show dogs but also lets them go for Pets too, but it does mean they are very big dogs as she breeds them from German stock. They are Pedigree so quite expensive Tiny (Antilli Tornado) was £500 and Alfie (Antilli Wolfgang) was £600, but they are Fab.





One thing I would say though is I would not get a GSD from a rescue center or a breeder who you dont really know as you need to be able to train them from Pups and they are very intelligent dogs but can be rather strong and a handful if not brought up properly, for Example Tiny had already been sold before we got him from the breeder and then returned to her, and he was kept in a cage and left for long periods of time, I work from home so I am generally with him 24 hours a day but if he is left or locked in the Kitchen he crys and crys and crys. Alfie on the other hand we have had from a pup and he is just a big softie and a kid more stupid than anything else


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Oooh did someone say starbucks Now that might be worth hauling my   out the house!

That is great news Saz. I know they have a new consultant at WN so maybe it helping with the backlog.

KTX - your GSD's are lovely. My folks always had them when we were little. Please PM your breeders details.   I like the ones from german stock - they have better natures too. How did you cope with the intros to the cats?

okay - be back after getting a starbucks....


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cats rule!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-I love that pic of rasher its my fave  

Oskira-I had starbucks it was yum  

Saz-How exciting for you that you can start on your next a/f 

Pots-London town was sh&t as usual, went to balham


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - me too, wild dog!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

This is my Captain Gizmo he is fine with Alfie but he doesnt like Tiny as Tiny will chase him if given half the chance Alfie couldnt care less about him


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Kate, where is your black and white cat  
Cant get pics of mine coz im at work  


Pots-You should see the industrial estate i went to its rough


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Mind you Gizmo is 9 years old this year,

But this one is Pepsi and we got him as a kitten at the same time Tiny was a puppy with us, so he now pants like a dog and rules the roost he rubs up against them comes out for walks with us alone the river and is a complete cocky little bugger really


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Wildcat, your cat is just adorable.  I hope he is giving you lots of cuddles too  

Kt, Captain Gizmo is gorgeous too.  I'll have to find a picture of my little man to show you all.

Great news Saz, you'll be stabbing yourself before you know it!    Hopefully we will be having treatment at a similar time  

Oskira, I hadn't heard about the new consultant.  Hopefully that will help easy the pressure on Mr R and Mr C.  Also makes me feel a little better as I have been stressing so much about them not being able to fit me next month.

Ahhhh, Pepsi


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Dogs Rule OK







but I haven't got neither at the moment but I have in the past and I love dogs..they're so loyal whereas cats just use you for food and then sod off !  OMG think i'm gonna get attacked now 

Wildcat - OMG that cat is so fat 

Ema - i wrote some nice things to you this morning, so go and bloody read it  full of smilies too 

I'd put a picture of my pussy up here too but I think i will get told off by the mods









Just checking to see if this works


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

I just wanted to join the dog-cat debate...and I'm for the cats I'm afraid. I love dogs, but my 2 cats are my babies. One of which is 20!! this year!!

By the way...I DID IT!!.....to all you bullies             
Just got off the treadmill-ornament in our living room!!!
OMFG!!!!!!...sorry, but only did 5mins warm up/10mins jog/5mins cool down and am bright red, sweaty and my heart is coming out of my chest!! That is TERRIBLE for a 35year old!!!!! 
RIGHT...every day from now.....

Luv Ang xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yayyyyyyyyyy it worked, thanks pots  Gonna see if I can paste it into my signature now










Angie - well done







it takes time but the main thing
is that you made the first brave steps (excuse the pun)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

He he little pepsi is a show off the way he is standing  


Ladies i am banking the cheques tomorrow so the total i will send to the wildcat is £174.00 thanks everyone who donated im sure they will be pleased   pots thats including the money which your sending  


Tash-No one wants to see a pic of your pussy cat  

Angie-Keep it up


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash







posting your pussy !!

Oskira have PM'd you the website she has a little of pups born in December ready for rehoming in mid Feb so perfect timing and she still has some reserved but mainly *****es go on get one you will love them I promise

Rasher is one cool dude


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Kt your mogs are gorgeous, but then all mogs are gorgeous as they are all just cute


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Beanie - Thanks for info about the IVF/ICSI split. I'm defo going to ask if we can do that if we have enough eggs. If we're going to spend approx £4k a go then I feel we may as well pay a bit more and have best chance of at least having an ET. Tuesday 13th looks good for me. Thanks for understanding that calls and meetings come up last minute - sounds like our Companies are pretty similar. Hopefully this date will stick though.

I'd like a doggie too BUT I work long hours, have cream carpets, and I'm a neat freak. Doesn't really sound like it would work does it!! To think, I used to worry that my house wasn't practical for a baby. Couldn't give a stuff anymore - they can trash the place for all I care just please let me have a baby!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - Wow thats good going on the money for wildcats....good on ya girls...although I think you've spoilt the surprise
now cause the wildcats are lurking... doh!!








I'd have you know that my pussy has just been groomed and looking lovely, not to mention as smooth as a babys botty 

Pots -  cat smat!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Elly knew anyway as they saw what we were up to after she got the flowers   lets see your pussy then ...go on dare ya  

Caro-I had icsi/ivf so had 10 eggs for each process, only got charged for ivf though   as they used the ivf embies for my fresh cycle


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - I was going to get a picture of a 'pussy' from google and then post it but i'll probably get sacked for looking at
porn and then get chucked off FF too....  can text ya a picture if you really really want, tell me what you want what you
really really want  

Pots - ahhhhhhhh labs are just the best, they take over half the bed though    are you a


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Naughty Woody what daddy doesnt know    

Caro the only thing I would say about ICSI and I have had 2 cycles is that it does increase your costs to about £5000 more if you are on higher doses of Menopur I was on 2 amps 1st time and then 2/3/2/3 the next.  Also ICSI is far riskier as you can end up with less eggs and less embies as they have to clean the eggs by scraping off the mucus around them that can damage them and then they have to inject the sperm into them again which can damage them they told me I should expect to loose 1/3 at the cleaning stage and 1/3 at the injecting stage.  I ended up with 5 eggs on go 1 which only 3 fertilised and only 1 made it for transfer, and I had 9 eggs 2nd time and even though 9 fertilised this time again only 2 made it to transfer. so it is riskier so if you dont have a male issue I wouldnt risk your chances personally, unfortunatly for us we had no choice.

Emma I think had 50/50 IVF/ICSI and if I remember rightly had better results from her IVF ones than ICSI ones - Sorry Em if I am wrong


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Pots have PM'd Ya


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - i copied the address to post on here ....i have saved it on my desk top but how do I use it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind donation. We are still waiting to get his ashes back in the box that we have ordered, but I'll post a pic when it's here so you can see what you have contributed to.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I was told about it in detail by Mr R, as we had Male and me with PCOS so we had no choice it had to be ICSI for us.

Wildcats we are so glad we have been able to contribute to a life long tribute to your beautiful little boy he will always be in all of our hearts


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - you're more than welcome.  

Pots - signature is full, no room


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - can you send me the link to upload pics please.

Thanks Pots, need to work out that photobucket thing


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi girls

Just popped on to say Hi.  Feeling very sorry for myself today as got a nasty bug.  Haven't been out the house for 6 days as DS has been really ill.  He had a temperature of 41.4 at the weekend.  Didn't realise it was possible to get a temparature that high!

For those of you that are waiting for AF to show up, I phoned Woking yesterday to make sure they could fit me in.  Based on when AF is due (next week), they've pencilled me in for egg collection.  If any of you are worried that they won't be able to fit you in its definitely worth phoning up to check.  They've also confirmed that I can have gestone next time.


Emerald


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Caro, Kt's right, I think you can lose a few with the ICIS process.  We started with 11, 7 fertilised, best 2 were put back and we had 3 to freeze.  Hope that helps.  By the way, I'm also a neat freak, we sound so alike      12th is in my diary but just let me know if you need to change it. 

Kt, can I ask, what is the significance of PCOS and ICIS?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

http://www.theimageboard.com/index.html

to upload pictures

There isnt any real issue between ICSI and PCOS but with Low Count and PCOS it was never going to happen naturally and we were told that with IVF we only had a chance of less than 20% of it working where as with ICSI about a 35% chance. The problem with PCOS is not producing enough eggs at all in the first place and not producing them on a regular basis

/links


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Beanie - there is no link between PCOS and ICSI. Basically ICSI is generally used for male factor which kate also has. I also have PCO (not the same as PCOS) but this alone wouldn't be reason enough to do ICSI. I know that PCOS can affect qaulity of eggs so that might be a reason, but generally its because of male factor.

Pots - i'm just thorough









Emerald - glad they're fitting you in


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - did I tell you that my lh was lower this time, which means my PCO is practically non existent.







Just need to maintain it now...
Thanks for the link...

Beannie - having PCOS doesn't mean you won't produce eggs during IVF/ICSI...some people who have PCOS don't ovulate and dont' have regular periods hence why they cannot fall pg naturally.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh another thing to mention though Pots is generally a GSD will be a chewer as a pup but as long as you make sure they have plenty of chewies and chewy toys they will leave everything else alone - Apart from Orange Flowers for some reason both of mine pull up all my orange flowers in the garden any other colour they leave alone but anything Orange goes every year

Well done Tash I wonder if you have done that on your own by cutting out Carbs, do you think if you introduce Carbs again that it will come back?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots.... it was hard at first but now its second nature. I was doing it before tx to be honest cause I knew my body couldn't really handle them and used to put on weight really easily. I went on a fat free diet once and was stuffing my face with pasta all the time and wondered why I wasn't loosing weight. Then I found atkins and then it fell off  However, I am very good at making sure I get loads of veggie/salad stuff but just stay away from the main groups like pots, pasta, rice & bread...all the yummy stuff. But found a low carb superstore to help me out a bit 
No







or







for me









Look at you gold member









Kate - I think the above answers your question, plus i've been taking the metformin, so I guess thats helped.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Love your gold teeth.

Try not to give a puppy a stick to chew though my Dad did that with a previous GSD we had called Jay and he then loved wood and chewed off all the door and draw handles in there counrty pine kitchen and the legs off all the pine stools at the breakfast bar, bless him Jay died in 1996 at the age of 14 really old for a GSD


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - you having a bit of a conversation on your own about dogs and what to give them to chew


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-My ivf ones were better quality than the icsi and lost a 1/3 of my icsi because of them being treated etc 

Pots-I havent got any room to put that into my signature...bit poncy isnt it


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

blimey you lots dont half chat   popped out for a stabucks and had pages to read when I got back...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pots    costa isnt as nice as starbucks


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - emma likes chavvy things like that really  do you have pco/pcso then 

Ooops sorry kate, thought you was talking to yourself...will bash me 









its just







&







crazy on here...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

This is what I was looking for


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Your the chav love   i mean your mouth is like someone on the jeremy kyle show  

Pots-Starbucks   you wait till sho is back she will kick your ****


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ohhhh you dont know who your messing with   mind you she has flu so you maybe ok


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Tash - I am eagerly awaiting results of my LH levels after a) having modified my diet (protein linking a la Mr C's advice) and b) ovarian drilling. Really eager to know if it has given me better levels (mine were a bit off - LH was 10 and FSH 7). Can't believe the things I get excited about!
Any tips of good breakfast meals - that's what I find hardest. I have porridge with loads of milk at present but not sure a) that it is that great from a low carb angle and b) what I'll do in summer. Lunch and dinner is pretty ok I find.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - aka vicki pollard








You heard from gill 

Pots - ok it maybe be worth cutting out the carbs to see if it makes a difference. I guess MrC would reccomend it anyway.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash    no havent heard from Gill today..maybe she has food poisioning from the muff top she cooked last night


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

i had a venti, skinny decaf latte - extra hot so I could bring it home! yummm. starbucks is the only thing I miss about not working in the city anymore 

Here are some pics of my kitty cats.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oskira-They are beautiful cats   they pose well for there pics dont they


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification Tash and Kt.  I was wondering if I might have missed something.   

Great news about you lh level too Tash.  Sounds like the low carb diet is worthwhile.  I'm now wondering if I should try it too.

Ahh, Oskira, your kitties are very cute. What are their names?


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

actually they are buggers when it comes to having their pic taken. Much more interested in the camera. But I am a photographer so am quite used to reluctant subjects!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Caro/Pots - breakfast is the hardest of all meals. Cereals tend to have a high carb content so I stay away from them. 
I guess you could have eggs any style you want, bacon, ham, cheese, tomatoes, mushrooms, sausages (high meat content, less crap) you could make a frittata which is quite nice....like a quiche without the pastry. I have a boiled egg in the mornings as its quick for work but if you're at home you can be more imaginative. 
Visit the low carb superstore..a bit pricey but its great. You can make quesedillas with the tortilla's on there and they are yum yum yum! They have pasta too.

Pots - ofcourse i'll help ya 

Oskira - you cats are real posers


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

their names are oscar and kira (kira means sunshine - my niece named her)
nice to know there is another photog on here!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat and you can swap tips  

Pots-I will get d/f to take a pic this weekend i promise


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

NVH - I also have PCOS and should be low carbing. But I am     to say I dont stick to it very well. Do you have any good recipes/recommend a good recipe book? Might inspire me to be good...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots/Caro...here is a list I made a long while ago...actually way before tx, so just bare in mind that you might have to make adjustments. For example you need to drink milk on stimms.
You just need to use your own discretion but this is the strick yes and no list. I basically replace mash with cauliflour mashed up with cheese) to make a cottage pie. Have the roasts but without the potatoes. Chilli con carne with cheese (no rice) or you could have quinoa. A grain that is high in protein. Moussaka without the potato, Lasagne with low carb pasta from the low carb superstore. There are lots of things once you put your imagination to it. I don't normally cook in the evenings, but today I had roast chicken with swede and broccoli.

Foods that are allowed

Chicken
Beef
Lamb
Pork
All Fish
Eggs
Cheese (Full Fat)
Mushrooms
Lettuce
Cucumber
Tomatoes
Onion
Avocado
Celery
Broccoli
Cauliflower
Any vegetables
Butter (No substitutes)
Decaffeinated Tea
Decaffeinated Coffee
Diet Drinks
Sugar substitute (canderel)

-	Fat is permitted (for example Streaky bacon, oil, butter)

Forbidden Foods (All Carbohydrates)

White flour - food made from this
Sugar
Potatoes
Rice
Pasta
Bread crumbs
Cereal
Wheat
Cereals
Milk
All Sauces (eg Ketchup) if you can really help it
No Fruit 
No Fruit juices
Corn - minimum
Peas - minimum
No sweet drinks - you can drink diet but no caffeine

The low carb superstore is on line  actually its 'megastore' 
http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/

There are lots of books on Amazon oskira, just type in low carb books 

/links


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Found this too:-

Breakfast

Bacon
Egg
Mushrooms
Tin Tomatoes
Sausage 

Scrambled egg/Omlette with bacon and onion
Wisk the egg and add black pepper and salt
Chop the bacon and onion and fry
Mix in the egg 
(You can add mushrooms too if you like)

Poached egg/Boiled egg

Dinner

Roast Beef, Lamb, Chicken or Pork
Vegetables, Cabbage, Carrots, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Mange Toute, Green Beans, Spinach

Cauliflower/Broccoli Cheese
Par boil the veg and then pack the cheese all around.
Add black pepper and salt 
Bake in the oven until yummy
(You can add as much vegetables as you want)

Roasted Vegetables/Chargrilled Veg – cut them up and bake or grill in Oil with some mixed herbs
Mozerella stuffed mushrooms
Stuffed peppers (mince maybe or bolognaise type sauce

Kebabs

Either with Beef, Lamb or Chicken, Pork (great on the bbq)
Layer the skewer with chunks of meat, onion, mushrooms and tomatoes.  (Peppers if you really want)
Grill until cooked 
Eat this with a Green salad

Tandoori chicken, chicken & lamb tikka

Stuffed chicken breast with mozerella or anything you like.  (no carbs)

Spare Ribs/chicken wings/legs (with bbq sauce baked in oven)  

Omelettes
With cheese, bacon, onion, ham etc etc

Grilled Lamb or Pork chops with Salad or Veg

Grilled/steamed/baked fish.
Salmon steaks with butter & cheese
Grill the salmon/fish
Melt the butter in a pan and add the cheese and parsley if required
Pour over the Salmon or any fish and serve with veg or salad

Grilled Gammon with a make shift cheese sauce

Grilled or fried steak with salad or veg

Is that ok..... the main thing is to cook from scratch cause there are so many hidden carbs in ready meals.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pots ahhh bless you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pots it is affection bless your heart


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - I think I know why emma's blessing you cause I had the same feeling  
You can have squash without sugar added, but just check the carb content on the label.  I buy the shop
version of BBQ, I mean there is going from one extreme to another.... its just bbq sauce, ketchup has a lot
of sugar, but if you good most of the time then what the hell.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Does it make you loose weight not eating carbs...i would faint if i didnt have any carbs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

its not big or clever   9 roasties though thats taking the pi$$  

More veggies for you girly    why are u presenting d/h with it does he do all the cooking then   i know he makes your packed lunch   what did you have today


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello hello hello! just got in from work

I have only had a quick look through will do personals later when I get back from hairdressers! If I can be are*ed 

Emma- Ill have you know that Muffin Top was stunning!

You lot do like to go on and on and on and on about your animals  god knows what you'll be like at NCT coffee mornings


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl, no rocky bar today then  
Just eaten two chocolate muffs from m&s    probably get a headache now as M&S food always brings on the old headaches  

Gill-Missed you hun   have fun getting your hairy bits chopped


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey all!

I am barely cllinging to life!!! 

NVH- Good news on the PCO. Am I right in thinking they like your LH to be less than your FSH ? 
Are you sure milk is a forbidden food?

Pots- I think you'll fine, Starbucks is the best!!! Lovely comfy chairs, much mellower coffee and a better selection of muffs. So frankly you can stick your Costa up your @rse!!!!

I couldn't stick to low carbs. It sucks big time. I'm afraid I like bread, pasta rice too much, and since I specifically asked about PCO with my last results and before, and was told nothing to worry about......let the good times roll!!!  Hang me a french stick someone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-pmsl   you dont sound ill to me   that made me laugh poor pots


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

No problem pots...at first its very hard as your body does crave it cause the carbs create insulin in your body and people with PCOS produce more insulin, hence the craving.
I boil my potatoes then shake them so they are fluffy and then bake them in goose fat! they are the best...I find it hard to resist sometimes so I might allow myself half, although at christmas I was a a right carby pig  
Atkins is too strict by the way, I never gave up veggies or salad stuff.  These contain carbs too but not as half as bad.  Cabbage, brussels, broccoli, cauli, beans are the best. Or squash, butternut, swede, aubergene, corguettes......

Emma - yeh people with PCOS have a tendancy to gain weight when eating too many carbs cause their insulin levels to raise and cannot digest them.   You have no worries lady, I wish I could eat like you and be that slim.  Although I am not saying I am large by any means but its taken a lot of work to get this far and I ain't going back down that slippery road again....

Gill - you didn't reply to my text   and I was worried about you    ask you hairdresser for a lovely head massage  

Sho - your af's are dead on time, I don't think you have it to be honest...did you just self diagnose yourself    Think you're on the mend


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have no clue what NCT mornings are either


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for posting the Carb tips Tash. I find lunch and dinner very easy but breakfast doesn't seem to have good options - no way I can eat eggs and bacon etc. every day as I have high cholesterol as it is. Mr C suggested kippers! Yuk, don't think so. Will have to stick with milk ladden porridge and hope that's ok!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-your slimer than me


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Caro - you have to do what suits your lifestyle and health.  I couldn't do eggs and bacon everyday either and I don't.  I don't really have time for breaky but dh boils me an egg each morning.  Nuts are also ok, not the ones attached to your man though  
Scrambled egg with salmon is great, esp when stimms.  You need to cram as much protein in as poss  

Emma - your very lean with hardly a fold in sight...even though I am slim, I stil have folds


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash im going to pm you forgot to tell you something


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

DIAGNOSE MYSELF you cheeky <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F2%255F109v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







No, I was told my ovaries were polycystic when I went for a scan at Hammersmith just before tx. Mr R said I have a tendancy so every so often there might be a month where I have PCO, but that it wasn't a regular thing because I have had scans around ovulation time and there had been one leading follicle. So basically I am normal because most women will have one or two months in a year where they are PCO,....apparently 

Emma- I'm high on Night Nurse. Its the only thing that takes the pain away 
You don't wanna be losing weight by the way lady, you're skinny!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

On Trisha people are actually talking about how crap the'r sex lives are   I can't believe it!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i dont want to loose weight Sho   just want to tone up  

Pots-Ahhh night hun   cant believe your having so much fun


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

night night Pots 

I wouldn't have thought you needed to tone up either. Have you tried Pilates? Thats great for toning up and so relaxing. I will be doing it during tx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

You lot better get yourselves up to speed   NCT is the National Childbirth Trust, which yummy mummies join (and just mummies) before anyone gets offeneded and they get together and support each other for lots of events, fund raisers, children related car boot type sales, toy libaries, organise babysitting circles etc etc etc

Tash I didnt get your text   mind you phone is in my handbag, Ill go and check right away!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

And i sent you a text too Gill  

Sho-i did enquire about pilates classes but no places available locally, and if i bought a dvd i probably wouldnt get off my **** to do it


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow I was busy for an hour and four pages of bickering and Tash being a good girl with her Low Carb Diet

I am like Tash and shouldn't be going near full blown carbs really as I have full PCOS but I am a very naughty girl as I never stick to it, there is nothing better than a hot roll with butter or a jacket potatoe with Prawns and cheese (if only I could eat prawns at the moment I have to substitute with Tuna) any I digress, as I said I am very naughty but I do think Tash's attitude works you can see that by her recent LH results, I am lucky as I am 5ft 11 and as much as I am a size 16/18 becuase of my height I can get away with it.

The best thing for people who haven't actually be told to reduce there carbs by the Doctor is to just try and cut out major carbs like Bread, Potatoes, Rice and Pasta if you can do just those and dont worry about the rest for now that will be hard enough and see how you feel both in yourself and on the scales, I have been very good in the past and not had any carbs, but felt very sick and tired and had migraines like you wouldnt believe so try step one before going cold turkey - which you can have by teh way.

Sorry Tash not putting you down but you are very good at it, I feel very guilty when I hear how good you have been - although I have an excuse to eat Carbs at the moment, but I wouldnt like us to be encouraging others to cut Carbs out when they actually need them. However if you want to try some of the chocolate low carb wafer bars from the Megastore they are YUMMMMMMYYYYYYY. Didnt like the breakfast bars though they were


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've got a pilates DVD. Its really good. Actually dh and his work mates use it more than me to help with their back problems. Its ood, you just need a fair amount of floor space. They've got some brilliant ones for pregnancy


Did you know that 70% of women can't orgasm during penatrative sex.......thanks Trisha


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

70% obviously have men that dont know what they are doing then


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

maybe they just prefer the tongue action   Quick and easy orgasms


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im in the 30% as long as he does exactly as he is instructed!    

I did get yor texts thanks for asking im fine ta, was just working   thats all!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im in the 30% bracket thank god


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - thats very interesting about the PCO.  I swear my lh was raised last year jan cause of the clomid I had taken    I cycles are normal too but never had a tracking cycle.  I know I ov around day 17 though.  Well I reckon you're ok but just bare in mind that too many carbs can affect quality of eggs for someone who has a tendancy of PCO and thats me!  Although I don't have any of the symtoms except I do put on weight if I over dose on carbs.
Better you're glued to trisha....hmmm interesting.  There is away of rubbing the bean and having penetrative sex at the same time with no hands though....  

Emma - i found pilates boring, i've got the works at home too but I like to sweat and pilates just wasn't doing it for me  

Gill - we don't need NCT - we will have our own WNCT  

Night pots - have a good rest, glad I could be off assistance


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - No don't worry, I do exactly that.  Don't worry about anything else, just cut out bread, pasta, rice and potatoes and obviously crisps, biscuits, cakes, sweets etc.  I think I have a very healthy diet actually.  I did say in one of my posts that we have to make allowances with tx though    I wouldn't want to be seen as encouraging people to give up everything....just trying to help.    

Gill - pmsl


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Pots

This will be Kerry later


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Pilates Fantastic, can I join you for flying lessons ??


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

MrW

Kate - is that just a random post again    you playing with your smilies


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

kt wicked smiley! bless kerry

Tash- why do you snigger 'ring true hun'?? 

Right then you lot, im off to boots to stock up on the evil pee sticks, got to pop to asda and then hair do for me !!










ttfn


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm lucky I have a very generous lover for a husband. It funny a group our friends wre talking about crap sex. I said something like, you don't wanna be giving instructions during sex like," left a bit right a bit" and a close friend (bloke) said, "what do you mean?" I laughed, but he said "no seriously what do you mean?" I said," well obviously you don't just go "in out in out do you" and he said ,"what else is there? " i said, "your wifes a lucky woman isn't she"!  Poor cow. Everone was laughing at him. So embarrasing!

NVH- nice termenology "rubbing bean" classy!!  
I lose weight better on a calorie controlled diet. I do watch how much carb I have, but I'm not fussy about it. Can't be '@rsed  

Here come the shiveres and aches and pains, I need to lie down. Which reminds me, thanks Emma. "Dog rough" nice I feel great now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - my man is not a selfish lover either    I hope you got my meaning with rubbing the bean with no hands    Anyway whats class got to do with a good old shag    sorry I mean make love  
Go and lie down, all this talk of sex is raising your temperature lady...  

Gill - hpts    enjoy your hair do session


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-I think we shall leave tomorrow, dont want to catch your disease  


Tash-  

MrW-I can see you in a nice all in one catsuit with legwarmers too


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I did love  I am now lying down with a blanket as I am freezing and shivery. I can't believe how long this taking to shift 

I know I don't think I'm going to be able to make it at all. I'm meant to be going to a leaving do. My old boss is leaving the Army after 35 years service all my old mates are going to be there and at the moment I don't think I'll be going. And theres a buffet!!!  gutted.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - couldn't help it....you know me!  any opportunity and I pounce!  Shame piggys not here to support me  

Sho - I see you've got your priorities right with the buffet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

poor sho hope it goes soon hun


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Temps back up to 101!!!! What the hell is going on here? 

NVH- I know, I love buffet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Take some nurofen, that night nurse is cr*p  when i have flu i just take nurofen and it goes pretty quick as it lowers your temp and fights the achy body   
Hot water with some lemon juice and a teaspoon of honey will soothe your throat


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Em- I hear what you're saying hun, BUT I CAN'T F***ING WALK TO THE SHOP TO GET NUROFEN!!!!! But thanks for the advice love  No lemons either


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ring d/h and tell him to get some on the way home


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I was going to say don't forget the whiskey    can your dh stop at the shops for you    You need some drugs lady    
I love buffet too


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

GOSH!!!  

Just read through the last few posts, and don't even know where to come in!!! lol
You've certainly covered some topics this afternoon!! lmao

you kinda went from pussies, to.....pussies!! lol

Well I'll just butt in and say, I too luckily have a DH in the 30% minority!!   (am keeping hold of him!!!) First husband however needed an A to Z !!!

Moving swiftly on...just popped into say hi, I SHOULD be doing my CV!!! God knows how I accidently ended up in here again!!

Have a good evening all.

Love Ang xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

See you Angie


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ha Ange- get on with CV

Well it seems to me that from the study carried out on here this afternoon, all subfertile couples have fab sex. Therefore, we need crap partners in order to have children. 

As for my dh- you're joking aren't you. He's not at work. He and few othes were ordered to attend a regimental dinner. He is currently on his 20th course and 50th class of port!!! He'll roll in drunk and discover me with rigomortis set in having expired due to ebola virus   to be fair to him he rang up to ask if he could stay behind, but he had to go. He's been ringing all day to see if I'm ok though


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

legwarmers you say ....  well, at least I won't have to stuff my lycra with socks *cough cough*



emma74 said:


> MrW-I can see you in a nice all in one catsuit with legwarmers too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl lets see what MrsW has to say shall we  

Good old D/h   oh Sho i hope you get better soon hun, its no fun is flu but better now than when your due to have your lap


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Definitely, they wouldn't let me have it.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

here here emma - i thought the same...get the lurgy out of the way now sho.  not that I am wishing it on ya  

MrW - you know what they say about men that boast don't you    well if you do can you tell me please  

Hi & bye angie...get back to that cv


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Every time I get a chance to come back on here you have all gone off on another tangent again   

I cant believe it is twenty to four I feel as if I havent done any work today I still have loads to do


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

right im off home ladies and gent  

Cant believe how light the evenings are getting   im soooo excited  

Ohhh a whole day off tomorrow and woking at 10.30 to collect my drugs etc   everyone else is going to the sales conference tomorrow  

Will pop in when im home have a nice evening all if i miss you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

well apart from having arguements with stupid companies that is, can you believe we brought some units for the lounge in April last year from Harveys and also ordered a recliner chair at the same time and put the whole purchase on a buy now pay nothing for 12 months and if cleared in 12 months 0% APR.  Well they failed to deliver the chair at all as they ended up recalling them due to some safety issue they offered us an alternative but it was rank so we said no thanks we will go without and they were meant to reduce the finance plan accordingly, I have just phoned them to check what date it has to be paid by to avoid all interst (as I make sure i get it in just in time dont want to pay until I really have to) and I have til the 28th April but they confirmed the amount due and they still want me to pay for the bloody chair !!!! Finance company cant do anything as its Harveys issue, called Harveys and they said they informed them last June to reduce it After 8 calls I now have Head office of Harveys contacting the Finance company to sort the **** out bloody cheeky ********, I am so glad I keep my paperwork can you imagine some poor sod who would of just started paying the monthly payments that they try and get you to pay as they then chunk on the interest if you are one day over that date and not realise they have paid for £650 for a chair they never had !!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - enjoy your day off you lucky cow....very exciting about the lighter evenings, we just need the sunshine and heat to go with it.  See ya later  

Kate - thats outrageous    how very very dare they    glad this wasn't all happening to you in yoru 2ww  

Right am off home now myself....have a great evening


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Have a good evening all you 9-5's whilst I am still working!!!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all - not been on for a while so I thought I would pop onto say  to everyone and send some    to Gill and Piglet.

I haven't even managed to get myself a little miss - will try to do so over the weekend - where do I get one from again?

Have a nice evening all - I'm off to see Blood diamond. Not sure if it will be any good but my sister wants to see it - probably to drool over Leonardo as her dh is away for 3 weeks...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Have a good evening all I am off to hunt for something to eat I keep thinking of nice hot fresh bread now after our conversations earlier Tash   naughty Me


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening!

I'm still alive....just 

KT- kick ass! 

Monkey- enjoy your film. Didn't fancy that one myself, and I can't say Leonardo tickles my fancy. By the way, got your message and that will be fine. I'll meet both you and Emma then and we can make our transaction


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sounds like a drug deal Sho


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening








Cant believe you girls have spent the whole day discussing


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Am home alone, Dh is in Plymouth for a couple of days, i hate it. Its so quiet and scary and big







always come out when hes away








Sho.....god you sound rough, you need to get







NVH round to sort u out, am impressed with her medical knowledge. Get better soon
Gill...how r your









I cant remember who was asking, it may have been Caro...but i will be on 6 menopur next cycle which is the same amount i had on my 2nd cycle, i felt fine but i do on all the drugs, this lot r a bunch of wussess 
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Ali-Who is the wuss around here lady  i hope loads of spiders crawl over you while d/h is away 

Off into the shower in a mo then got to be at woking for 10.30 to collect my drugs and go to the bank to bank the cheques


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning All. Hello Em and Ali.

I'm off to WN at 2.40 today for scan for IUI - CD9 so hopefully I have a nice follie developing.

Hope everyone is ok. Sho - hope you feel bit better.

Caro


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all

Im off to the seaside with Mum today! so I look forward to catching up later no doubt there will be more pet chat!  

Emma- morning hunny bun, thanks for your msn chat, you are one in a million, cheers love 

Ali- I feel your pain girlfriend  , I sleep in another room if I see one! gross things ! My jugs are still sore they are worse in the day and last night they were kind of stabby! loving that smiley btw! isnt it about time you got a job that fitted in with ff chatting, we miss you!  

Good luck caro

Hi to all you special ladies, I will have a chip for you all today!


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Have a nice time at the seaside Gill - that sounds lovely. Hope your 2ww has been bearable.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Ali - sorry you're  home alone    hope no creepy spiders come to get you   as per usual we've missed each other  

Gill - enjoy the seaside and esp the fish and chips! They are just the best down by the coast.  That sea breeze will do you the world off good.  I see you & emma been having some secret chats on msn eh    I reckon your .......   I won't say it too loudly    I''m sure emma said the same to you last night too.

Pots - sounds like an ideal day to me  

Kate - did you resist the bread  

Caro - good luck with your scan this arvo  

Hi Monkeylove - enjoy your film and you've definately got to get yourself a little miss, preferably before we change again.  

Sho - hope you're feeling better today.

Piglet - I guess your sons are still around looking after you.  We need an update on your 2ww    Hope its all feeling really   anyway.

Well went to combat last night and there was a gorgeous bloke taking the class    couldn't figure out whether he was liking the ladies or the men though....who care's he was yummy and very flexible  
Got my op on my arm on Monday


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow very quiet on here again over night.

Pots how was Click any good, I need some time to catch up and watch telly I have all the 24's and Nip Tuck's on sky plus to watch yet as havent had a chance to see them or the final of five days yesterday what am I to do?

Tash I was good on the bread front but very naughty as we had KFC  but I did avoid the









Hope all ok at the bank and KN today Emma

Good luck for your scan caro

Gill have a wonderful day by the sea the weather looks great for it

Well I am still working again after having a barney with the decorator as he has text me to say he wont be in until Monday so I called me a lightweight having to text me rather than call and given him a deadline to finish the whole thing of 2 weeks otherwise I am not paying him anymore money as it was meant to take 2 weeks originally then 3 to 4 as the plaster would take longer to dry and now we are looking at 6 weeks !!! I think he now has the message


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - have I missed ya    yeh can't be bothered with smilies today    cheeky monkey having a bionic arm fitted  

Kate - well done on the brea front, and I love KFC....its chicken after all    Those builders of yours are terrible  

Did you watch 'the truth about food' last night    They compared a carb, protein and fat meal to see which one keeps you fuller for longer and the Protein one won    They also experimented if water really fills you up by giving giving a couple of people a meal and a glass of water and the other couple the same meal mixed with water to make a soup, and it was the soup that filled the stomach for longer, cause it stays longer in the stomach.  Imagine a seive like affect where the water just drains through but the soup stays.  So I guess start your meal off with soup if you're on a diet


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash LOL, we do well on here then as loads of us have soup at lunch time


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - so now we know emma's secret    I'm gonna make some chicken soup on Sunday for the week although I will 
have to start including all the foods thats good when de-regging too    
I've got fish and salad today for lunch....would prefer fish and chips but have to stay away from the chip counter today


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning!

Still not well, but I can see light at the end of the tunnel. I can't believe how long it taking to shake this off   I woke up without pain this morning so I know I will be better soon. absolutely gutted I couldn't go for a coffee though 

Pots- I took my neice to see Click at the cinema and we roared with laughter.  I liked the bit when Hasselhoff says "why can I taste.....sh*t"?    We were wetting our selves. I'm not a massive fan of Sandler and that other guy who looks the same and does the same sort of films... him in Meet the Parents. Although I did find Meet the parents hilarious and Meet the Fockers 

NVH- I didn't realise your op was so soon. good luck with that hun 

KT- you still kicking ass? 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - glad you're on the mend, maybe you went through the worst of it yesterday, or at least I hope so.
I've got meet the parents/fockers box set - waiting to watch it on my 2ww 

Pots - mummy doing lunch and hose work - nice! I've got a fibros reaction to a bite on my arm...its a brown slightly raised blemish type thing and its horrible...plus its really bothering me so having it removed under local on monday  
Truth about food was great    Next week its about how to look younger


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I need to I tell you otherwise the baby will arrive before these bloody decorators finish its maddness.  We have had some really good people and some that you just need to kick up the **** all the time, to be fair all the older people have been brilliant all the younger guys in there 20's just dont seem to want to work or can be arsed, you would think when it is a fixed price for a job they would finish quick and get on to the next to earn more wouldnt you but no they turn up at 8am go for breakfast at 10 back at 11 go for lunch at 1 back at 2 and go home at 3 no wonder it takes them so bloody long all the time havent any of them heard of packed lunches.

Sorry I am a right stroppy cow today everyone is ******* me I have just had a call on my office line from the Telegraph asking to speak to my hubby when I said why are you calling him on this number as this isnt his number its his wifes work number he said no its not its the number he gave us well Nigel doesnt even know what the number of that phone is as thats my spare lines so I hung up on them .

Think I need to go back to bed and start the day again.......

Sho glad to hear you are on the mend

Tash I love Fish cant get enough of it at the moment

Pots I like Adam Sandler too find him quite funny especially when you want something light hearted to watch


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- Does the thing on your arm hurt then?  Sounds like a keloid 

KT- you should be taking it easy in your condition


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I know, Hubby is great though at all the running around etc, I just bark the orders and dish out the bashings


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Juts had a frustrating call with local Drs surgery... I was ringing for repeat CD2 blood results (had them redone few months after Ov drilling and diet changes to see if anything is better)...
They say I need to "speak to Dr" so now I am concerened but I can't talk to him til Monday. From what little they would tell me it sounds like my LH/FSH is 10/8 (no better than before and FSH a bit higher which I guess can't be good) and Estrogen is "too Low". 

Does anyone know what having lower than normal Estrogen in first part of cycle means? I was actually worried my Estorgen might be high as I have Endo and thought that meant you had excess Estrogen... very confused  

Caro


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm not sure love, but I'm sure there is a thread on here somewhere that can help. Failing that pm Minxy, she usually knows all about this stuff and can point you in the right direction.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry caro can't help you...  

Kate - you're not having a good day are you  

Sho - no it doesn't reaaly hurt as such but i know its there...more like pressure really...


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

my ear is totally blocked with crap, so I took some de congestant and now I have a river of snot spewing forth from my nose!!

I've got keloid scars from chicken pox. I intend to get them removed soon. just have to find a time around tx. that has been my priority for ages but my scars hurt and I need to get them off soon. Wake me up in the night


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry Caro cant help dont know on these things

Sho you are not having a good time of it at the moment are you


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Caro - can't help with you're query I'm afraid but I'm sure soeone will answer soon.  I'd try posting in Peer Suuport too.  It is horrible when someone worries you about something and then you can't talk to anyone about it until after the weekend.  I'm sure it will all be fine so try not to panic  

Gill - have fun at the seaside!  God I wish I was there rather than stuck at work!

Kate - bloody builders, you kick ass girl!!   

Sho - that's when I knew I was on the mend, when my first thought when I woke up wasn't that I was dying!!! Hoep you are back fighting fit very soon 

Hello to Tash, Pots and anyone else who's out there...!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Ive not been keeping up lately sorry, plese let me know if i have missed anything. 

Sho glad to hear your starting to feel a bit better and can see the end of your flu thing. Did you and Emma cancel starbucks?

Gill, How are you you must be near testing 

Piglet      how are you feeling is the 2ww going ok?

I have had a nightmare week. Had some red blood tues which quickly turned into brown bleeding which i have had ever since and stomach cramps. Yesterday i got so upset i decided i had to know if it was all over, so went and had bloods done again and they were 13725 so thats good they are doubling as they should be. Had them repeated today. results back this afternoon. Also Lindsay squeezed me in for quick scan and there was 2 sacs! Only one had a yolk and no heartbeats but she said its probably too early for heartbeats. She said she wasnt sure if the one without a yolk might be ectopic but thought it proabaly wasnt. Well i am over the moon. I know its still early and with no hearbeats need to be cautious but my hcg is fine so feeling a bit positive. I have to say though that with both embies having implanted i am completly convinced either the steroids of assisted hatching is waht made the diffierence this time. So that has cheered me up no end. To finally know what the problem is and how to get pg if this does go wrong is the best feeling ever. keeping everythign corssed we see the heartbeats on tues. 

Tkae care all Luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon

Luc-Was thinking about you today   hope all is well with you and the other little sac gets a yolk soon and both have lovely heartbeats   i read somewhere yesterday that a girl on gestone who is preggers has had spotting etc and her cons told her that gestone can cause spotting in pregnancy so keep   honey what time were you at woking as i was there and it was packed  


Tash-concentrate on the body combat not the teachers body  

Will read back the posts and do personals in a bit


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-pmsl when you put the phone down on the person after your d/h   

Tash-I watched that programme too it was good wasnt it, and also the milk thing was good too  

Pots-Still havent receieved your money so i have banked the cheques and cash i have recieved  

Ladies all who sent me cheques they should clear thurs so thought i would let you know  

Gill-Enjoy your trip to the seaside, oohhhh proper chips


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Emma, 

I was there at 11.00. What bout you? I was sitting at the top of the stairs with scruffy jeans and sixties style suede brown coat with flower pattern and with fluffy round the collar. 

Do you think its a worry there is no heartbeats? You had a heartbeat earlier than i am didnt you? also i was a bit confused that linsday wasnt sure if it was ectopic. when you had your ectopic when did they realsie?

Luc


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - glad I read your post about your snot after my lunch    is it coming out of your ears  
This scar is definately a fibrois reaction to a bite cause the plastic surgeon said so and it used to be really small when 
i first enquired about it.  I should have got it removed then but a gp told me it was a harmless cyst under the skin  
It was one of things on my agenda for 2007 along with my eyes...but the lasers gonna have to wait!

Luc - lovely to hear from you.  Gosh hun you must be besides yourself and at least now with those hcg readings you can relax.  Oooh two sacs eh    can't wait til you have to scheduled scan to see what the score is    It could be the assisted hatching I suppose but I reckon its the steroids  

Karen - hope you're feeling better too.

Emma - Oh yeh I forgot to add that eating/drinking low dairy products can help you loose more fat    I've always eaten loads of cheese...thats something I couldn't do without.  Very educational wasn't it although I laughed about the soup bit cause I thought of you.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-I got scanned at 5wk 3 days cause of the pain from my ectopic and we saw the other bubs in my womb but no h/b as it was too early   then i had a scan at frimley at 6wks and there was a h/b and bubs had grown...some people dont get to see a h/b till 7wks though as it all depends on implantation etc   the good thing is your bloods are doubling if there wasnt going to be a h/b they would start to drop as the bubs wouldnt be alive if that makes sense   so that is a good sign for you  
Maybe the spotting is from the 2nd sac  
With all my ectopics i have had a brown thick d/charge and pain on my right hand side..but with my last ectopic the tube ruptured and i was in so much pain due to the amount of blood in my stomach and back  but i dont understand how she can say its ectopic if the sac is in the uterus   as that isnt an ectopic..unless its half in the tube and half in the uterus  pm me if you need any other info


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Emma, 

Thanks. Tis bit wired bout the ectopic thing. Got to out out be back in bit.

Luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok Luc  

Tash you had your lunch yet


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - yeh you have a point there about the ectopic - how can it be  
Had my lunch thanks....fish and salad....glad I did now


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Luc glad to hear your bloods are sounding good and 2 sacs fingers crossed you see a strong heartbeat there on Tuesday keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I cant believe it I have just been upstairs to see how the plasters are getting on and I just had to turn round and walk out, my double spare room, has already been plastered and they were very good they took the carpet and underlay out of the room as we were going to keep that one as there was nothing wrong it it so they moved it so it didnt get ruined, they are now doing the small nursery but the wan***s have been using the other room to mix up the plaster and it is all over my carpet and underlay as they put all the underlay back down properly and only have put the carpet back because it meant moving the bed again so it is all over the underlay which now needs to be replaced and the underneath of the carpet is also covered in **** so that no doubt has also soaked through what Fing idiots I couldnt even be bothered to say anything I am going to the carpet fitters tomorrow so I am going to get a written quote for that room and take it off there bill - TW*TS


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - I am a little confused   if they moved the carpet to do your spare room where did they put it?  how many rooms have you got?  Maybe they've got the **** with you and probably thought sod it...why should we move the carpet again    Too bloody right in taking off their bill!! they sound terrible...don't they have any dust sheets/protective flooring down


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

They moved it out of the bedroom and put it in the hall whilst they did the bedroom, then put it back into the bedroom once finished, why the decided to mix up in that room rather than the hall that has no bloody carpet down only floor boards god only knows.  Oh Well its going to cost them a few hundred punds now isnt it.

We have quite a big place actually it is a three storey Victorian Semi detatched house, next door has been converted into 4 flats.  Its not that big really just very spaced out.

We have the Kitchen and my office on the ground floor
A Bedroom, A Bathroom and 2 Receptions on the First Floor
Three Bedrooms 1 Bathroom and 1 Ensuite on the 2nd Floor

We brought it as an investment to do up 3 years ago as it hadnt been lived in for 4 years had boarded up windows and hadnt been touched inside for 40 years when we brought it we have had to spend just under £95K on it so far all we have left it the flooring to pay for and then it will be finished, the idea was to sell it straight away once finished but with the Baby coming now thats going to be put back a bit we will stay here til at least next year, but we plan on moving to Oxfordshire by Bicester and have only seen one house on the market that we like and we put an offer in and then they decided not to move and that was last April and we have seen nothing since as we are looking for a house in a tiny village with a couple of acres of land, think I might have to contact Location Location or someone like that to find what we want, but at least we have got to end of the spending spree that we have had over the last three years so we can now start saving as much as we can so we can look for our dream house.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

kate - me and dh (well more dh) would love a house like that to do up and sell.  We've thought about buying our dream house next, but don't think we can afford what I oops we  would like in that time frame.  But nevertheless we want to buy a boarded up run down place that we can make our own.  Obviously you know that dh is very very handy so no problems on getting quality workmanship and he has friends    Everytime we see a place though someone else seems to have got their first    I am have high hopes for dh's business so he better not disappoint me    
I reckon your builders did that on purpose


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - oh by the way, who's doing good deals on buy to lets at the moment    hope you don't mind me asking    Mine is up for renewal in May and wondering whether to stay or go to another company but the fee's where ever you go are shocking, not to mention even if you stay with your current lender


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I know we went right out on a limb and brought  right at the top of our bracket as it seemed wonderful a nice big house on the river and if it was done up we would never of been able to afford it, but in reality we dont want to live on the river as it is really quite noisy we get woken up at 6am with rowers practicing and shouting Put your backs into it, we get p*ssed wallys walking home alone the river late at night, and there is always someone walking along the towpath looking in - lucky for us our living room is on the first floor and I have my office on the ground floor but boy are people nosey (However I am the same when I am walking along the river)
We were also quite lucky I brought my first house in 1993 when I was 18 so I have managed to build up quite a bit of equity, but would love to see my mortgage going down rather than up every move!!

Buy to Lets, Coventry have a good one at the moment Base plus 0.5% Free Val, Free Legals, £250 Booking fee and £475 arrangment fee.

PM me the details Mortgage outstanding, Value and rent received and let me know who you are with and I will look into for you - No Charge


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey its quiet on here still  

Kate-Dont blame you for taking it off there bill to$$*rs


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

kate - i am on of those nosey ones    I hate people looking into my house though   but I am terrible when i'm in my car...  
Your house sounds lovely, but I can imagine no fun by the river as it attracts too many people as you say. Must be a nightmare in summer but will be worth it in the end as it sounds like a great investment!
Thanks for the info, will pm ya sometime over the weekend with the details.  Arrangement/Booking fee is a bit    but then if I save in the long run then I guess its the right move...I am useless at working all this stuff out.  I'm with teh woolwich    and their fee's to change product isn't that bad.  Thanks hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - its really dead actually    not very good for a friday afternoon and i'm at bloody work so need all the distraction I can get.  kate and I are having a bit of an intellectual conversation


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Its very quite on here.

Tash, unfortunatly regulation changed in October 2004 and the lenders now charge massive fees with most residential mortgages having an arrangement fee of circa £995 and most buy to lets having fees upto 1.5% of the mortgage advance so that one is quite cheap in comparison, if you are already with the woolwich will they not juct switch you on to a new product they should do


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im going to go and do some stuff and will be back laters...so will you two liven up a bit please


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - Just rang the woolwich and they want £620 to change to a another product    I don't wait for them to contact me, i'm usually on the case so they don't rip me off any further  
My friend just told me that she's with C&G and switching to another product and has NO charges...she's moving to a tracker, does this make a difference    can't believe they're not even charging her administration.  She's been with C&G for 7 yrs...does this sound right  

Emma - is our conversation hurting your brain


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-We changed to C&G last year on a 5year fixed deal thank god we did with the way the rates are going at the moment   we were with the Abbey before


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi I am just popping on quickly to say congrats again to Luc, it's so exciting and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your official scan!! Twins hey?!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

*Sho*, I'm glad you're feeling a bit better today, thanks for the description of your snot  LUUURVLY!!! It's probably a good sign though if it's all coming out now. Hope you continue to be on the up xx

*Luc*, I'm sorry you're having a bit of a worrying time at the mo'. I can't imagine how I'd be, it would be like the 2ww x1000!! Good luck for your next scan hun xxx

*Ali*, it was me who asked about the max dose (6bottles) of Menopur. Thanks for that, it was reassuring. I didn't really get any problems with my 4bottles on the last go, only tender ovaries towards the end, but apart from that I was fine, so I hope, like you, that means I'll be ok with 6 too.

Just to let you all know..I went on the treadmill again straight away when I got in from work!! so that's 2days now!!! (I am determined to lose at least half of the stone I put on before my nx tx!)
First day back at work today wasn't as bad as expected, it was more the thought of it after 30 days off.

I hope all's good with you guys, catch you soon,

Love Angie xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Angie Emma and Nibbles

Tash yes that does sound about right as C&G trackers generally dont have fees, what rate is Woolwich offering you?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - not sure what the rate it is cause it doesn't expire til July, think I said May earlier    Thanks for the info, really really apprecate it.

Emma - you're lucky you changed before they started ripping us off    By the what what dosage of menopur are you on    I'm on 150 (2 bottles) although I had to fight for that....MrC wanted to alternate 75/150 again  

Angie - well done on the exercise   2 days in a row....you should do it every other day in the beginning though to enable your muscles to relax.  Hope work wasn't too painful  

Gosh its like a morgue on here!  

Off home now, speak to you all later maybe if not sometime over the weekend


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-See ya honey   i think im on 2/3 bottles cant remember   they havent put it down on the sheet 

Nibbles how you getting on  

Angie-Hope your back on that treadmill again tonight lady...no slacking cause its the weekend   

Have a nice weekend all


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

We have only done 3 pages today what is going on?

Have a good weekend all, I am going to go now as I am sooo tired I have had enough so I will catch you all laters

Kate xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

HOW quiet is it today
Ha Ha Emma...no scary hairy







came out last night so 
Sho...glad your feelin a bit better, u enjoy telling us all the gory details dont u 
Gill...hope u had a good time at the seaside
Emma....so when do u start jabbin
Tash....hope your op goes ok, r u jabbin Sun
BBpiglet...hope your r ok, havent seen u for awhile
Luc.....hormone levels sound good, hope all goes well tues, it could be twins
Am out tonight with the girls, DH still away
Catch ya later xxxxxxx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Ali - thanks for asking after me.

I'm fine thanks. taking things easy, pottering about and I've been over to ny brothers today as he had a day off which was lovely. We cycled to the local for lunch -all very serene like Miss Marple! Perhaps I should change my profile?

I have no symptoms at all and feel fine and dandy!

How are you?


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

No, sorry, never heard of him, only Mr Curtis or Mr Riddle. However, someone recently said there was a third consultant there, but what his/her name is I don't know, sorry.

Perhaps ring and ask? If he's very new it may be that their website isn't up to date?

Good luck


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hiya BBpiglet and Tarango,
Glad you are ok.....how r u finding the 2ww, i couldnt stand being off for the whole 2 weeks it drove me up the wall went back to work the 2nd week.
Tarango...sorry i have also never heard of Nick Brook but as bbpiglet said he may be new, when i spoke to Ann on Tues they were saying they were employing another embryologist i assume coz they r so busy so maybe they needed another consultant. Let us know and if it is keep Emma away she will want him all for herself


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well am waiting for my neighbour and her friend to come round so thought i would chuck a quick Breezer down me neck....watermelon ummmmmmm
Off out for a meal but dont know where, am really hungry








What r u guys up to this weekend??


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Ali -  i might buy a second hand rabbit hutch for a pair of Khaki Campbell ducks I'm planning on getting to go with my chickens! Other than that, no plans at all for me apart from doing lots of nothing  

Hope you enjoy your meal - go for Chinese food - that's so yummy  

I just ate a whole pint of custard


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi ali have a lovely meal where ever you end up  

dp is cooking spag and meatballs yum!

well haven't a clue what you ladies have been up to -  have read the last few pages..
and you're scaring the cr*p out of me about the mortgages so will have to find a new deal this weekend   
had a few bloods back and got a raised Immunoglobulin IgM which I''m struggling to understand, as it says you've had to fight off an attack of a virus but I've been as fit as a fiddle - so what's going on there?? doctor didn't have a clue.. and well done nhs they've lost my other results that I've waited for 6 weeks for - i could   and the doc said she'd find out about the karotyping and blatently said 'she forgot'    aaaahhhhhhhhh- so not impressed so far   wanted to get going again soon ...

well loads of you are starting again - how exciting is that   looking forward to hearing how you are all getting on in the next few weeks.

sho - sorry to hear you've been ill - hope you're nice and fit for the the ops in a couple of weeks - get well soon  

Luc that's great news .. and the best of luck for your scan    

gill and piglet not long for you now - fingers are crossed for you    

hi to all you other wokies & new wokies 

dinners ready - may pop on later


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

HEY! Look at all your bubbles!!     
you've been having a bubble fest       me want 2007 bubblies too  

oooh 7 bubblies popped up whilst writing that - cheers that's made me


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Piglet - you savage   a whole pint of custard, why?? did you have no spoge pud or crumble to join it?  

Ali- - I bet you b***er off now im here, thats your usual trick   have a nice evening matey 

Hi Alisha- ask Olive she is the magic bubble lady!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi gill how ya diderling? going get my food now


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Enjoy your meatballs hun!!  

See I knew it   bye bye Ali


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im here have you all gone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Piglet-Pig by name pig by nature i see     can picture you cycling to the local   pmsl

Ali-Have a nice night out hun, i was going to the pics tonight but friend is not well so staying in by myself  BUT at least the friday night project is on i love that   they are sooooo funny  

Alisha-Well have you been   enjoy your meatyballs tonight    those blood results does that mean you have to have heparin and aspirin then  

Gill-Still love you  

Tarango-Must be the new cons..bet his not as lovely as Mr R   if he is hands off  

Do you remember Citygirl she is at woking and i was on the jan/feb cycle buds thread (as was thinking i was having fet this month) well she tested BFP today how good is that   woking are doing well so far this year


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

oooooohh wow thanking you for the bubblies   you lovely lot   shall blow some back in your general direction  

evening emma if you're still around   not long for you now then .. 

don't know if that means heparin or aspirin , can't find out any info its so confusing - even my dr beers book is unclear, - its in the blood clotting area but basically means my antibodies (the 1st ones on the scene) have been fighting something (nothing me thinks) and thats why they're high but i was  absolutely fine in december..  had a bit of a   about it all really ... hadn't realised how much stress I'd been feeling ,  building up (hiding)- after all our failures and years of being together nobody tests us for these things ... such a simple cheap thing... maybe it needn't of been this way   
sorry having a doomy moment ..


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Yeap sounds like Aspirin and Heparin hun i have low protein S which is something to do with the clotting family but mine causes m/c   i know it makes you mad i think all clinics should offer all these tests BEFORE ivf   
Push for the heparin honey as the Aspirin may not be enough


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

mmmmme thanks for that - i shall defo ask about it -  its so confusing (have looked all over the internet) will be interesting what mr r says, i do feel that they should look at this and the couples history..  i'm starting to feel i will take up the mr s appointment too, as dr beers says its a category 5   which sounds bad enough with the antibodies yaddah yadday yadday!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

When i went to woking today i gave them the letter Mr S sent me so they could keep a copy on file and then Mr R would know what im taking with the tx they said ohhhhh Mr R wont prescribe these steroids and the heparin as we dont believe in it here  i said i know but im just letting him know what im taking as i have already got the drugs from Mr S  They said a lot of ladies are seeing him at the moment but he is a pain as he is doing all these tests and half of them they dont believe in (nkcells) i kept my mouth     maybe worth giving him a call ( Mr S) and seeing what he recommends you should take...as look at Luc she now has her BFP after taking the steroids and Heparin worth a try


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

blimey - its a weird one - cause mr r was the one who brought it up at our consultation, and the one who slightly recommeneded him but not really but put it in his letter to us. He said if that's the route we want to take then that's who we should see but he would rather we didn't! but gave us his contact hospital of St Helliers! I think you took the right stance though


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

ladies I need to know who did the 400+ bubblies for me   what a lovely thing and hope the finger doesn't ache after that ...Was it one of the ladies this eve?? you caan declare yourselves


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

My pleasure Alisha


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all

Hope your all ok and have busy exciting days planned 

Piglet how are you bearing up hun? had the 2ww mania set in yet?? 

Alisha-sounds like Mr R has defo relaxed of late! how are you feeling today? 

Tarrango- when I was in for a scan a lady there told me there was going to be a new cons! that must be him!!!!   good luck with your appt  

Em's- what were you going to see at the flicks? I want to see Charlotte web! what a kid   Ali wouldnt like it though cos its got a spider in it!  

Ali- hows your head today??  

Tash- just going to wish you lots of luck for Monday in advance, and btw I always look out for you on msn but your never there    what you up to this weekend??

My seaside day out with Mum was very nice, it was so sunny   we walked on the beach, went for lunch at port solent and then on to gunwharf quays for a touch of shopping! it was very nice! I love my Mum she is crackers  

off out for lunch with the girls later we are going to the Harvester, thats your fault Tash Ive been hankering after spitroast chicken all week since you mentioned it !  

Hi to everyone


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hiya Gill  

I'm doing fine thanks - how are you? Remind me, when do you test? Is it on Wednesday?

I don't have anything planed for the weekend. May ring a friend and see if she's about.

I've just bought a composter and worms!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi piggy   yeah its wednesday, but I may be naughty and do it early    I just want to go to sleep now and wake up on test day, dont get me wrong its great to have got this far cos I only ever managed day 6 & 7 before, so this seems like eternity!  

Its a lovely sunny day here, hope you enjoy your day whatever you do my love!

heres lots of            for you


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning gill   fine thanks i feel a bit brighter today - gorgeous day here too, shall go out in a min 
morning piglet   have blown you some back 

you're both doing brilliantly! 
might have to persuade mr r to let me have gestone next time as I've never made it to test day either.

and YAY! my pesky ticker is moving!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

I've been doing a soup diet for the last two weeks and finally it seems to be paying off, watched that foody programme (taped it in the week) and they reckon soups are the way to go to lose weight - well what can i say - i'm streets ahead


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Gill and Piglet, glad to hear that you are both doing so well.   You seem to be coping extremely well with the dreaded 2ww.  Not too much longer to go now   
  
Alisha, well done on the weight loss, keep it up. - I might have to try some soup myself   

Luc, really sorry to hear that you have had a stressful few days but really hoping that you see 2 little heartbeats real soon  

I'm off to spend some money in Ikea soon so I'll catch you all later.

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Piglet-Worms   you not going to eat them are you  

Gill-What beach did you go too   i too never see Tash on msn   have a great lunch..do you know what a spit roast it   

Alisha-Blimey you were up late last night   i saw that programme to it was good  

Beanie-Your brave going to ikea during the day


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh no, just lost my post!  

You're right Emma, it's going to be a nightmare but I promised to take my mum and I haven't got anything else to do this afternoon as DH is playing golf again!  

You up to anything good this weekend?

xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning emma blimey didnt' realise it was that late either!  

piglet oh yeah forgot to say, we've got a wormery - they chomp through all our kitchen waste - its brill, have had a few problems keeping them happy   and trying to stop them escaping the little blighters   but all is well in worm land  

beanie have a nice time shopping


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck Beanie   waiting for my cleaner she comes at 1-2pm its her last day as she is preggers with twins so i bought some outfits for her little girls   
then a quiet night in for me and d/f tonight  

Alisha-I was whacked by 12 last night


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ahh, Emma, that is really sweet of you.  You planning to find a new cleaner or have you already got one lined up?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well she is polish and she works for a cleaning company so im sure they will send me a replacement..but out of the 5 they have sent me over the last year she is the most reliable and best by far so gutted she is going really as we always have a laugh too...although she probably cant understand what im talking about half the time


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Haha, well I'm sure you're kept her entertained    Hope they manage to find one you equally as nice.

Right, I really am going now.

Enjoy the sunshine and I'll catch up with you all again later.
x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye Beanie enjoy Ikea


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies-

I'm feeling a l0t more human now. Just got a head full of stuff 

I won't be on for long as my dh is playing the national anthems at Twickenham today and I promised him I'd watch and record. #plus I have loads of work to do 

I haven't been back and read all the posts but 

NVH=- if you'v e had your op  I hope it went well.

Everyone on the 2WW I hope its going ok. 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for your messages, Alisha and Nibbles hi, nice to hear from you two. Nibbles you must be nearish transfer now?

Sho, glad your feeling better today.

Pots, how are you? is your op soon?

Gill not long now hun       

Piglet,       

hope the rest of you are doing ok. 

Luc


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Evening guys,

Hope you're all well today.

*Sho*...hope you're feeling a bit better. x

A quickie question for you all, (brought on by someone elses question today on here that made me think), do Woking ever use a scan when carrying out ET? I wondered at the time why Mr.R didn't use one, but just presumed he knew where he was going. (so to speak lol)
I just wondered if this was the norm' for Woking.

Day 3 of the treadmill by the way!!!! (still only 10min walk,10min jog...London Marathon here I come!!!)

Have a good evening all

Luv Angie xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Angie-No they dont as they are too £££, plus when you go for e/c Mr R will measure the length of your cervix and uterus and gets the cathertor cut to the correct size   also they use a special cathetor in a cathertor so the embies cant drop out...keep up the good work on the treadmill dont stop now  

Sho-Ohhh glad your feeling better   although the congestion is the worst bit me thinks  

Well my cleaner turned up to say she is really ill and cant clean today so i gave her the babies outfits and bid farewell, bless her she didnt look well   she didnt have any credit for her phone and dropped off a load of cd's she borrowed from d/f   so no more lovely cleaner i have to call her agency to see if they can send another one better be good  
So today i cleaned the whole house and properly too   and d/f hoovered for me..so its all lovely and clean i hate having an untidy house  
D/f now cooking dinner then a cosy night in and if he's lucky he may get a bit of hows your father


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for that Emma,

It felt like they went in the right place anyway as I have had a Hy-co-sy before where the catheter is inserted in the same way, and it felt very similar.
Well done on the house cleaning! and yeh I am keeping up the treadmill, tis very hard though!!

Catch you soon, luv Angie xx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello all

Just popped on to wish NVH luck with you op tomorrow on your arm ( I think I've got that right  )

I've lost track of who's doing what these days. 

I hope everyone is recovered from the lurgis and are back to 'normal'  

Pots - when's your op?  

Gill -    Keep away from those pee sticks    I had a lovely day doing some gardening yesterday and planning where the chickens/ducks/veg patch/decking etc will go. I need to shift about 6 tonnes of rubbish soil and import some top soil - I can feel some Fosters/Guniness/curry bribes coming on! If I get a bfn it'll be excellent exercise - who needs to pay gym subs when there's gardening to do? If I get a bfp then I can be in charge of 'supervising', whip cracking and pouring the beer!  

KT - has the morning sickness subsided now? 

Angie - well done on getting started on the treadmill. I was exactly the same as you, but once I'd forced myself to stick with it for a few days and could do an extra couple of minutes, I was boosted and felt quite chuffed with myself. I'll do it again one day...................... 

Emma - I hope you didn't do yourself a damge with the feather duster   I thought I needed some extra protein, so I'm getting worms to put in the next pint of custard I make.

Luc - good luck for Tuesday - try not to fret hun  

Alisha - well done on losing weight - keep it up.   Do you talk to your pet worms? I bet I will   

Beanie - hope you didn't spend too much dosh in Ikea   What did you buy?

 to everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Piglet-How are you Mrs   have the custard without the worms  

Tash-Good luck with the jab tonight hun...and your op tomorrow   you didnt mention that the other day to me  

Bit worried about my white cat Henry  he is in and out of the cat box 5 times in 10mins and he isnt poohing or weeing   he seems alright in himself, will keep my eye on him and ring the vet tomorrow if he still hasnt been i hope he goes though   

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE END MY BUBBLES IN A 7 PLEASE


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all (just)

Emma, sorry to hear about Henry - is he any better now?  By the way, I've blown you a few bubbles.    Well done on the clean and tidy house.  I hate house work but love it when it's all done.  

Tash, also wanted to wish you luck for your first jab tonight and also your op tomorrow.  Hope all goes well    Will be thinking of you.

Piglet, glad to see that you are keeping yourself busy.

Well I didn't buy much at Ikea, just a few bits that I didn't really need. 

Angie, well done on keeping up with the threadmill.  I'm sure it won't be long before you notice the different. 

Sho, am so pleased to hear that you are beginning to feel better now.  Take it easy.

xx


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

ladies

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend. We have had a quiet one - just lazing around with the papers today.

Emma - hope you kitty is okay. 

Sho - glad to hear you are on the mend

NVH - hope your op goes well tomorrow

Gill/Piglet - hope you are surviving the 2ww. Gill - great news that you have gone longer this time Here's hoping it is good sign!    

Angie - well done on the treadmill. Keep it up!

Luc - lots of     for Tue

Enjoy the rest of the weekend all.

BTW - That is the new consultant. He is from Hammersmith I believe.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all

Well all I can say is that i'm glad jab day is here cause I just cannot take any more alcohol in my system  I did a buffet yesterday for some friends and then we went off to the pub. Red wine, 2 bottles of champers, G&T and more red wine later and I was very very drunk. My head felt like someone has been  all morning, so got up had something to eat and then went back to bed  Apparantly I  last night and I can't even remember 

Thanks for all your lovely wishes for my jab tonight and op tomorrow morning 

Emma - I mentioned my op the other day on here....bloody tx takes over so I prob forgot to mention it when we spoke. Hope Henry's ok  What a nightmare about your cleaner  hope you find one just as good. I gave the house a good going over yesterday too. whats a spit roast then 

Alisha - hope MrR gives you the medication you need  I agree we should have all these test automatically before tx starts  it would save us a lot of time, money and heart ache me thinks. Well done on the weight loss. 

Beannie - did you visit the bargain basement in IKEA...i always end up getting stuff I do need from there  Not sure about your pet worms though 

Sho - glad you're feeling better. Your dh is lucky going to Twickenham, does he get to watch the match  my dh would die for a ticked to see england play.

Piglet  you make me laugh with your little farm  can't believe you're getting worms too  I hate them. When I am doing the garden they always get in the way and I end up cutting them in half  Glad you enjoyed your little  the other day. We missed you on here. Not long for you now  

Gill - glad you had a lovely day with your mum. Did you enjoy your spit roast  How good is it that you are nearly to test day....Oooooh how exciting  

Ali - hope you had a nice night out and didn't get as drunk as me 

Osikra - I like weekends like that. Hmmm from hammersmith eh, wonder if sho's heard of him.

Luc - not long til your scan  hope the spotting eased.

Angie - I also worried about not having the scan at time of ET but as Emma explained it, they've got it all under control.

Hello to everyone else.....am off to start preparing my roast chicken dinner now that I feel more human.

yayyyyyyyyyyyy Jabbing starts tonight   never thought I would see the day when I am happy about injecting myself


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Will pm you re the spit roast as its too rude on here   good luck tomorrow chick    you are a right pi$$ head arent you..cor dear your like the binge drinking teens  

Beanie-How was Ikea   Henry is fine he poohed earlier after d/h did his tray   thanks for the bubbles   do you want some back as yours are at 2007 which is lucky for this year  

Oskira-Ohhh Sho wont be happy if she used to be under him at Hammersmith


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies

Long time no speak...again  

I just back from A&E, got kicked on the knee by a horse (a real WHAM full-on blow!) but luckily it took to the side rather than on the kneecap so nothing is broken. There's extensive muscle and ligament damage, however, so I am now hobbling around on crutches in between of lying on the sofa with my leg high up in the air and packed in ice! Been given some rather vicious painkillers and antiinflammatories but only allowed to take them today and tomorrow as ET is on Wednesday and I need to be as "clean" as possible for then (and obviously can't take anything afterwards). But in a way this is a blessing in (a very painful) disguise as 2-3 weeks enforced rest can't be a bad thing!!

Hope you're all doing great whatever stage you're at. I expect I'll be able to do lots of personals over the next few days seeing as I'll be holed up at home


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles   god glad to hear nothing is broken   naughty horse   
Cant believe e/t is on wednesday good luck honey


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all!

Thanks Beanie and everyone else for wishing me well. I am basically cured now. I just have very sore sinuses, but noramlity has ressumed. Ironing done and all! 

Whats this about a new consultant   Hammersmith only had two when I left really. Mr T and Mr C. The main man had retired, so I'll be interested to see who it is. Expect the results to go down then  I didn't bloody well go to Woking to get the same treatment as you get at Hammersmith, so it better remain with Mr R and C in charge.

Emma- how is your pussy? 

NVH- can't believe you of all people don't know what a spit roast is  

Bloody hell Nibbles!!  bad luck. Hope you get better soon.

We're off out tonight for a curry.  haven't had a curry for ages

Hello to everyone else. And  to the PUPO girls


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Sounds like you have all had busy weekends.
Tash...good luck tonight wih your jab and hope your arm op goes ok tomorrow. will be thinking of u   and no i only had 2 drinks like a good girl, food was delicious.
Sho...glad your feeling better, nice to have the old Sho back  
Gill and BBpiglet....only 3 days to go......cant wait to see your BFP
BBpiglet...do u live on a farm
Nibbles...good luck with ET on Wed, hope you recover from your horse attack
Emma.....ah poor henry is he ok, give him a big hug from his godmother.
Alisha.....well done on the weight loss, i have really struggle to loose weight i am sure it doesnt help having an underactivethyroid...well thats my excuse anyway  
Hi Oskira.....u will have to tell us all about the new cons
Beanie...so how many candles did u buy?? I love IKEA
Angie....hows the exercise going, my DH bought a treadmill about 2 years ago, cost £1500 and it is now a glorified clothes horse, he must of used it about 20 times...what a waste of money, i keep asking him to sell it......BL**dy thing, its massive
xxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Glad to hear your better   mmmm curry dont im now jealous...mind you dont get the delhi belly  

Ali-How was your night out  Henry is now poohing so he is fine thanks


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

Proberly a good thing your jabbing tonight Tash, you have been a bit of a p**s head of late  Its horrid when you yak and worse when you dont remember, you didnt wake up with carrots in your hair did you??  good luck tonight and good luck tom 

Nibbles- ouch  poor you, thank god your ok! good luck with et hun 

Em's- poor henry hope he's feeling better, hope you get a good cleaner real soon and thanks again for the pep talk!  

Ali- stick the treadmill on ebay love!  where is it in the house? how did your night out go btw?

Sho- glad your on the mend, enjoy your ruby!! 

Luc- hope your ok and the spotting has eased, thanks for your pm sweetie!

Ma Larkin aka Piglet- my sis had one of those wormery thingies, it was rank! I wouldnt put the t bags in it I made the kids do it!  how you doing??

Its dh's bday today and my wonderful dss was down for lunch and the little f**ker was hanging really badly from last night! needless to say lunch was a wash out!  kids Huh! 

And I gave i to the evil pee stick this morning and it was a , I will test again tues or wed but I am not getting excited,my boobs arent as sore any more and my tummy still hurts bad,I think its just the gestone holding af off!! shame really I thought I had this one in the bag, hey ho s**t happens! the small print on the test says _"Predictor is only affected by fertility drugs which contain hCG or hMG, other fertility drugs such as clomid, or the oral contraceptive pill should not affect the result"_ I will hold this thought and hope 12dpt is too soon! 

Emma I know I know before you say anything


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-What did you have for lunch   i wont say anything about your test as i said it all earlier   but i love you and want you to be my mummy please


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Gill...u naughty girl....  far to early.
Emma.....night out was ok, thankfully it wasn't all baby/kid talk which makes a change.
Gill....treadmill is in spare room, we had to sell the bed to get it in so now whenever DSS comes to stay she has to have the blow up bed, Apparently she wants to bring a friend with her next time....ahhhhhh 2 teenage girls.
xxxx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Gill * - Hoping you tested too early and it will still be a BFP on test day. Glad the Gestone seems to be keeping the evil one away! 

*Piglet* - Good luck to you too, hope you will be in your supervisory role in the garden!  

Hi to everyone else, just poped on to say hi as I am in the middle of some lovely DIY! Have a good week. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

emma74 said:


> Bit worried about my white cat Henry  he is in and out of the cat box 5 times in 10mins and he isnt poohing or weeing  he seems alright in himself, will keep my eye on him and ring the vet tomorrow if he still hasnt been i hope he goes though


Hey Em hun - just wanted to say my cat went through a similar thing - she was in and out of litter tray but not doing anything and didnt seem herself. I ended up taking her to the vets and she had cystitus! Apparently it is common for cats to get it, and some tablets sorted her out. She kept thinking she needed a wee when she didnt, bless her - we all know how awful cystitus is!

Gill - you tested too early sweets      

Love to all
Tracy
xx

PS - awfully quiet on this thread this weekend  you must all have lives!!!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Tracy* - Lives What are they??  

Trying to put off getting back to the DIY. Was wondeing if any of you have/have used the hypnotherapy CDs? Was reading about a trying to conceive one and then there is an IVF one. They are £16 each and was wondering if they are any good before I send off for one?

Thanks xx

*Emma * - Hope your kitty is still feeling a bit better, it is awful when pets aren't well.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone

We have had Chris's parents here all weekend which was really nice, and I have a good friend arriving tomorrow morning at 7am from the US! so I'll be offline a lot next week hopefully due to shopping and having a little fun.

I haven't read any of the back pages for the last couple of days, so sorry if I missed anything good! Sho I hope you are feeling better by now.

MrW will have to take over from work on behalf of the wildcats! have a great week all...


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Wildcat* - Good to hear from you. Hope you have a lovely time catching up with your friend.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I changed my avatar too, when I was out yesterday we went into a bookshop and they had all the little miss titles so I found one that suits me better


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi girls

Emma, glad to hear that Henry is better now.  It's so awful when their poorly isn't it?!   Thanks for asking, I had a good time at Ikea although it was really busy and so difficult to find a parking space.  Hope you enjoyed your cosy night in with your DF.

Tash, we didn't visit the bargain basement this time as it was just tooooo busy!  I always buy stuff that I don't want though but I do enjoy it.  I love their meatballs too!  yummy    Oh by the way, I can assure you that it's not me with the wormery, I think it was Alisha but I could have got that wrong.  I hate worms!

Nibbles, wishing you lots of luck for ET on Wednesday.    Sorry to hear about the horse kick - hope that it heals quickly.

Gill, am so sorry to hear your news but I know you've heard it before but I'm sure it's still too early.  Hope it hasn't ruined your day.  Keep those positive thoughts going  .  

Sho, enjoy your curry tonight and really glad to hear that you're on the mend.

Alipali, how did you know that I bought some candles -  

Hi Oskira, so how have you been on the dreaded 2ww? Hope you're bearing up okay.  

Hi Wildcat, glad to hear that you had a nice weekend.  Have fun next week and enjoy plenty of shopping


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi barney and beanie!  I love ikea


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi All
Wildcat-Have a lovely time with your friend is this the one who stayed in the summer  

Barney-What diy are you doing   yeah i have the ivf companion which i havent tried yet and the same co did the prepare to concieve and i listened to that last year and got a BFP !! not sure if it was down to that though but have been listeneing to it again and i fall asleep and feel really relaxed  

Tracy-Thanks honey he is fine now i think he just wanted the tray changed as he has been poohing ever since   he has been fine in himself too  

Beanie-I go to Ikea in the evening so much quieter


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening all/morning!

thanks for the encouragement regarding the weight loss  

best of luck with those testing this week - piglet, gill and oskiria     

new consultant ehhh - blimey hope this doesnt mean they're too busy for us regulars!   

best of the best of for those starting this week ... who's that ermmmm ...........nvh, emma ? ermm 
WHERE'S THE LIST GONE??!! best of luck to you all - its kinda comforting jabbing again   a tad sick i know  

luc wishing you all the best for tuesday

emma glad the moggy is ok now   

ali pmsl at your treadmill, my dp did something similiar - he got some exerciser that you kinda walk but with your arms out and back - first time he used it he strained his back and NEVER used it again - that was £300  down the swannee   and it became a very expensive clothes horse too  

hello to you other ladies ... beanie, kt, wildcats, hatster, tracy, sho, cheesy and neve, barney, fingers, nibbles, minow, angie, karen, sarah, ok so i need the list now but   to you all   
need me bed and some shut eye ---going to be very busy this week so i hope i don't miss too much info so will lurk where necessary for the update news   wishing you all the best ladies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Tash-Good luck for this morning hope that jab went well last night too  

Alisha-You were up late again i see   keep up the good work with the weight loss honey  

Gill-Hope your ok this morning  

Piglet-Hope your ok too and keeping yourself busy and NOT eating those worms  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning ladies, hope you're all okay  

Tash - hope the first jab went okay

Alisha, don't workd too hard.  2kg already - you put me to  shame  

Gill - keeping my fingers crossed that you just tested too early.  Try and stay    

BBPiglet - hope you're bearing up ok   

Sho - glad to hear you're fighting fit again!

Wildcat - have fun this week, don't spend too much  

I had a lovely weekend.  Out with girls on Friday and then lunch with my sister and BIL yesterday - feling very fat now though!  Oh, and QPR actually won a game too    

Got a bit concerned on Saturday morning.  I had been to Woking the previous week to get my LH and Ostradial blood tests done - I told the nurse twice this is what I needed and also asked to check my other test results to make sure I had everything but when the invoice came through I had only been charged for the LH - so either they made a mistake with the invoicing or they didn't do my ostradial.  I managed to speak to one of the nurses (an australian lady) on Saturday morning though and she said that as long as my FSH was okay and I'd had my treatment plan throughm than it wasn't a problem

Also I'm going to call Woking today to see if I can pick the Burselin up on Friday - can anyone tell me if I pay forthe cycle as well as the drugs then too?


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning Emma btw, glad to hear Henry is ok!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-You must of spoken to Leah she is lovely   cant help on your blood results but if they say it isnt a problem then it shouldnt be


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning all - I'm not very pleased that it's Monday morning. The weekend has gone far too quickly!

Gill - I am sure that you will have tested too early -    for Wednesday. Hope you are feeling ok.

Piglet -    - not long for you either. Hope this week goes quickly. 

NVH - have you started dregs again? That has come round very quickly. You'll have your BFP before you know it!

Wildcat - hope you have a nice time with your friend, I am sure you will

Barney - I bought that CD (Prepare to conceive) and listened to it a couple of times. Next cycle I think I will try and use it more - it just made me laugh a bit, that was the problem!

Karen - you don't pay the cycle yet just the drugs. I think they charge you for the whole cycle once you have had your final scan and they know that the egg collection is definitely going to happen. 

Hi everyone else and hope you all have a nice Monday


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone !

Gill -     try not to worry too much hun, easy to say I know, but I'm sure you tested way too early     Wednesday will be a goooooooood day, I can feel it in me water, ducks   You're gonna set the ball rolling for me and Oskira to follow suit on Friday  

Os - hello, and I hope you doing ok. Are you working or did you bunk off like I did?

 - hello! Hope you're fine. I'm sorry I've forgotten where you are with your treatment  

NVH - hope they didn't chop off the wrong arm    

Hey Wildcats - hope you enjoy your friends company this week 

Barney - I've nodded off to that CD a couple of times and at least it makes you relax which can't be bad. I find if I listen with earphones its better as I don't get distracted but outside noises, and it makes me fart quietly!

Emma - hope you had a good weekend and glad to hear Henry is better now,hun. My parents are coming for lunch today and I'm gonna cook WigglyWriggler pie with Worm Cast cobbler   And custard   Dads gonna bring his tree lopper round for me to borrow as the old apple tree down at the end of the garden has ben neglected for years by the look of it   I was told it never produced fruit and I'm not surprised. A severe pruning will make it sit up and take notice   

Alisha - glad your jabbing again; time will go quickly and before you know it you'll get a bfp! 

Nibbles - ouch!  I hope your knee heals quickly. I love horses but they bite at one end and kick at the other! I haven't ridden for ages. Do you have your own horse? It's too flamming expensive to ride around here   I know a guy with a couple of race horses and he said I can ride anytime   They are the most magnificent animals I've ever seen and HUGE! Another guy I know owns a load of hunters, one of which he fell off about 18 months ago and broke his fool neck! He was lucky to live and is still in a lot of pain although he's out of his head cage now. He was really cross because the hospital cut off his hunting pink jacket which cost him a couple of grand by all accounts   His dogs are lovely too and he takes them on a man hunt locally which is always good to watch. Tally Ho! 

Hi to Ali, Beanie and everyone else.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep, Leah that was her name, I knew I'd know it once someone said it, and yes she was lovely.  Actually so was the lady that did my blood test  

Thanks Monkeylove, just wanted to make sure I had the funds in place in case.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning all, in a bit of a rush as off to work soon, so didn't have much of a chance to read back and catch up, sorry.

Just wanted to pop in and say hi.

Have a good day, luv Angie xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Angie-Hope the treadmill is still being used  

Piglet-Ohhhh wriggler pie my fav


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Emma, lol

It IS, and I have been quite good with food etc..but just weighed myself and have put half a pound ON this week!!! and before anyone says it,   it's nothing to do with muscle being heavier than fat etc etc, as that wouldn't have happened in a week!! OOOOOOOHHHHHHH grrrrrrrrrrr

Ok...maybe it was all the chocolate and melted cheese nachos I had last night!!   ( but was good the rest of week!!) 

I dunno, am sticking to it though as want to have shifted at least half a stone befor tx in a month!!!

Ang xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Angie-You naughty lady     you better run faster tonight to shift it and leave the chocolate and nachos


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Emma, I noticed yr getting close to yr down reg' now, I bet you just want to get on with it don't you?

Ang xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i do..im really impatient     just want to get the whole cycle over and done with


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Just a quick hello from me.  I can't believe it's Monday already  

Hope you are all doing okay today.

Tash, hope your op has gone well.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Beanie


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all

Thanks for your    im ok, kind of resigned  but will test wed anyhow! I had a big fat of glass of wine last night and watched a cra**y film with dh and just forgot all about it! its weird how the 2ww mania has lifted, I havent even got tummy ache anymore, I was chatting to my friend last night and we came to the firm conclusion that you can talk yourself into symptoms, its all in your head!!!! 

As yesterday was such a washout for poor old dh on his birthday, with dss being a selfish t**t, I have decided today is his birthday,tonight I am going to run him a bath, pour him a JD & coke, I have made leek and potato soup for starters, will make his fav greek lamb dish and a sticky toffee pud for afters!  

Em's- glad Henry is feeling better!

Monkey- I have that cd and in the part where you have to imagine your in your fav place or a meadow or whereever it is?? I couldnt decide what I was wearing so kind of gave up there  

karen how are you feeling about starting?? are you excited? 

Piggy- how the devil are you 

Tash- thinking of you today matey!  

Hi angie & beanie happy Monday 

Hi to all of you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Ohhh yummy any room for a little one at the table tonight   i will sit their in silence promise   you and neil wont even know im there


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Guys another week into 2007 already where is this year going??

Nibbles I hope your knee heals soon and good luck for ET on Wednesday

Gill - I wont say too much as you know your body, however when I tested I got a strong BFP from a Tesco's Test and that was early when I tested the day after test day with a predictor test it came up with the faintest of faint lines ever, the Clearblue wasn't too bad and Sainsburys which I did today and last week (as I have been doing them weekly until the 12 week scan) are really really faint but so is the line to say it has worked again done a tescos own and its as clear as day so they are all a bit WOO Woo I would Strongly recommend the Tescos kits as they are really cheap too £3.99 for one or 2 for a £5 and they are good whereas paying upto £12 a test for the others and they are not as good anyway so dont waste your money girls. Good Luck for Wednesday  

Barney I had the IVF companion CD and you are meant to listen to it from DR right through the 2WW and I didnt have it for my first ICSI but I did listen to it all the time for my 2nd and    so I am not sure if it had anything to do with it but I had the result we are all after so I would say worth the £16 I am going to buy the preparing for birth one from them when I get that far.

Karen I was charged for my Buserlin as I when I collected it and then charged for my treatment after my baseline scan. Good Luck hunny not long to go now.

How are you feeling Piglet, it sounds like you are running River Cottage down there, where do you live again?

Hi Emma glad to hear Henry is ok, my Gizmo is like that at times if there is one bit of mess in the tray it wont use it!!, hope he is all ok though.

Good Luck Tash with your arm today.

Sho glad you are feeling better and hope you enjoyed your curry

Heeeeeellllllloooooo to all you other lovely ladies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Kate

Ohhh 10wks already   not too long till your 12wk scan


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies

Anyone know what has happened to Gretel as she was due to start in January and we haven't heard from her?

[size=14pt] Waiting for Appointments 

Sumei - First appointment end of January
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 31st May Expected start date beginning of June
Taragon with Nick Brook
MT - 1st Appointment in June

 Waiting to Start 

Gretel - Starts January
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb
Caro01 IUI February and if required IVF Mar/Apr
Hatster Feb/March
Minow March
Monkeylove IVF May/June
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
Citygirl
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
Jules77
babydreams219
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 

Beanie35
Emerald
Myra FET 
Angie 
AliPali - ICSI Short Protocol

 On 21 day wait to start TX 

Emma74 DR Starts 10th Feb
Karen 1975 DR Starts 13th Feb, EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird DR Starts 14th Feb, EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr

DownRegging

Nibbles - down regging (FET) on ET 7th 
Fingersarecrossed started 1st Feb
NVH started 4th Feb, EC 9th mar, ET 12th Mar

Stimming

 2WW PUPO !! 

Gill 2 embies on board a 6 and 7 cell. Test Day 7th Feb
BBpiglet7 2 Embies on board Test Day 9th Feb
Oskira Test 9th Feb

 Waiting for First Scan -  

LUC CONGRATULATIONS scan on 6th Feb - Good luck

 Beans on Board 

Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007 

 Woking Babies 

Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Em, I know its madness as Hubby said this morning we are now 1/4 of the way through all ready  

Cant wait to my next scan though, I have my booking in appt with the midwife next Tuesday and my scan the tuesday after that.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I bet when you get to 12wks it will start flying by as the first 3mths are the ones when you worry something will happen


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Your right but it is also maddness, today we a 1/4 of the way through and all of a sudden in 2 weeks we are a 1/3 of the way through !.  How are you doing all ready to go at the weekend?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah cant wait to get stabbing and get the cycle out of the way whether good or bad


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning all!

good luck NVH!!!! hope the op goes well and that the jabs are ok as well.  Can't believe how quickly this has come round for you again.

Gill- still keeping everything crossed for you

Pig/Oskira- hows the wait going for you as well

Luc- good luck with your scan tomorrow 

I've got my own DIY to do now. I've got two matching shelf/storage things from NEXT to erect today. Dh is here to help as well as he has today adn tomorrow off for working at the weekend.

Crikey Emma  I ddin't realise how close you were to starting again either. 

Hi to Karen, Barney, Beanie, Ali, KT, Wildcat and everyone else I've missed.

I've been crap over the last week, but now I am healed I will be able to keep up with what everyone is doing again.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

dh just popped back to get some tools from the garage and walked in the kitchen saw the soup cooling and said "ooo great, its b***dy freezing out there, Ill take some of that with me"   I couldnt tell him it was for tonights starter, or he would have thought starters on a monday   plan b now bacon, red onion and pine nut salad now, that tickle your pickle Em's  

I was trying to explain just how funny   our bye bye game was last night to dh and he just didnt get it 

Cheers KT I will try and remain  

Sho- glad your not a snot bag anymore, how was the ruby?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Glad your feeling better honey, only next weds until you go under the knife   bet you cant wait to hear what the outcome is  

Gill-  the bye bye game was funny wasnt it i was pmsl when i was trying to think of a name beginnning with B  ...ohhhhh save some soup for me honey, dont let him take it all then i can have that tonight instead of the pine nut thing


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Em what is this negative talk from you Mrs get this one out of the way whether good or bad you know how important a positive mental attitude is, get listening to that CD now Mrs and I do not want to hear another negative word from you - you hear me  

Sho glad you are alo better, how lovely to have your weekend on Monday and Tuesday, good luck with your shelves, I have just ordered the black and white flock curtains, rug and cushions from next to go in my spare bedroom with plain neutral bedding and the rug, pillows and curtains are really nice with a hessian colour as the background and the black detail but then the trio of pictures for the wall are bloody white and they look really silly with it so the pictures are going back now   

Gill, how lovely you are on a Monday doing all this for hubby Have a wonderful evening, however I must say the sound of the salad does sound nicer than the soup for starter


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate   sorry i will get my cd out tonight


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thats more like it


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Where is everyone today?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont know its weird isnt it   but at least im getting some work done   

Think cause Tash is having her op and Gill is busy cooking 

Piglet and pots have buggered off too those too can talk for England


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

It certainly is quiter without Pots, Piglet and Tash !, 

You are right though nice to get some work done but end up keep checking !


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

ladies

The weather is so lovely here it is a shame that I actually have to do some work today! So far the 2ww has been as expected. I have had heaps of "symptoms" that could all be explained by AF or BFP or cycolgest!   I am going to have to avoid anywhere that sells peesticks though as I fear the temptation to test early will be too strong!

NVH - hope op went okay
Nibbles - ouch - that knee sounds painful.   for ET 
Gill - hope you and DH have lovely evening - that menu sounds scrummy
Sho - hope you dont have any bits over like I always do when I assemble flat pack 
Emma - not long to go now - ikwym - I was impatient to start too. I am not good at waiting for anything and TTC just seems full of waiting!
Wildcat - hope you are having a fantastic time with your friend.

Hello to everyone else!


Well typical British weather - by the time I finished this post the sun has gone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just had a pm from Pots 

She said to say Hello to everyone she is going into hospital today at 3pm for her op tomorrow so just wanted to wish her all the luck for tomorrow she said she may not be out of hospital for a week  

Pots        cant wait to hear how your getting on and have you back on here   gassing where you belong  

Oskira-Share the symptoms then


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Oskira good luck not long to go now, if you are going to buy pee sticks save money and get tescos own they are one of the cheapest and the best

Pots wishing you all the very best for tomorrow and a very speedy recovery


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

good luck pots  cant wait to have you back and more importtantly have you back pain free! 

Yeah come on Oskira do share  

I was ironing boring boring boring  Im gonna have a shower now and shave my hairy mary legs and then im off up the town   

Hope tash is ok and they dont whip her head off mistaking it for the unsightly lump! 

Its bl**dy cold dont you agree!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-pmsl poor Tash  

I have hairy mary legs too   is it cause Neil could get lucky tonight   sorry your on the 2ww arent you    its freezing cold


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Where is this increased heat that global warming is meant to be causing?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thats just what i was thinking Kate, although its not that cold compared to a few years ago   scrapping ice of the car every morning and slipping and sliding when walking on the pavement


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Was only kidding Tash, I love ya really, hope your ok hun, I have been thinking about you!

Yeah I think he may be in for some action   hense why the  hairy mary area's have been dealt with   I feel really sorry for him atm he just gets grief from every angle poor little love!  

Anyway Em's you were up for a spot of belly bumping I believe at the weekend werent you   you didnt do it with hairy mary legs did you?? 

Dont get me started on global warming it really scares me, I watched a programme over the weekend  about the worst floods ever


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!

Well they are now erect and looking splendid. Much better than the tat that was there. That will be going in the skip at the weekend.

Pots-  good luck with the op hun!! a week in the hospital isn't great, but I'm sure you will feel so much better when its all over  then you can chat all day without any naps 

Oskira- let us know what these syptoms are. sounds to me like you're quietly confident but don't want to jink it   

KT- apparently with all the global warming, the UK is one of the very few places that is set to get colder. what bad luck eh! 

Emma- I just want it out the way now. I've got to go in on Friday for something. Paperwork I expect and to be weighed. I need to buy a new dressing gown ready as well. I don't want to look like a tramp

I've noticed it has been a bit quieter on here in general.  hopefuly it will pick up again now I'm better and when Pots and NVH have recovered from their ops


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Yeap D/f got very lucky on Sat night which was day 14 for me i worked out later   dont know why im thinking about it as got no tubes    


Sho-I got worried when you said there up and erect   then i realised you meant your units   get yourself some cheap slippers too as the state of frimleys floors were   i through my slippers away when i got home


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all

Emma - glad Henry is ok....no more   for me...my teenage binge drinking days are over for good I hope    Thanks for pm'img me but I was joking about the spit roast    Just wanted you to say it on here and get told off      Good news about citygirl eh  

Nibbles - blimey, that must have hurt    glad its nothing too serious and as you say at least you'll be forced to relax now.  Can't believe you're going for et on weds...good luck   

Tarango - Regarding your question about who did dh's ssr, it was someone totally different.  WN uses him for SSR and he does the op at Nuffield.  Can't remember his name now though but if your dh needs it don't worry, Mr C/Mr R will sort you out.  He's very good.  Sho's dh's has been to him too.

Ali - maybe we should come round to yours for a run on the treadmill, followed by a take away  

Gill - yeh you're totally right about me jabbing, was turning it a bit of a p&ss head    hope your dh had a good birthday.  And young lady..whats this about testing early     How many times have you heard that its not worth it cause you could get false negatives women    Still have high hopes for you and I hope you're not too upset, please remember that everyone is different.  Some people don't even get a +ve on test day.        You're dinner sounds lovely, I want you to be my mummy too!  Bet the wine tasted good  

Barney - I've got the hypno IVF cd, its good and relaxes you but the women does get on your tits after a while    however, I listened to it last night and dreampt I had a +ve BFP!  so can't be bad eh 

Wildcat - glad you've got some people around you, have fun and enjoy! Love your little miss bad  

Beannie - thought it was either you or alisha but couldn't remember and took a chance on you    Not eaten at Ikea before...Mmmm meat balls

Alisha - its great jabbing again in a sick way, i'm actually quite excited.  Hows your worms  

Karen - hope woking have sorted you out.  Seems like all of us are doing our bloods again  

Monkeylove - yeh it has come round quickly, can't believe I am doing it all again. not long til your hols.

Piglet - hope you're not doing the tree    we've got two apple and a pear tree but the fruit was bad last year.  We have to give them a good prune soon to see if it makes a difference.  Sounds like you've got lots to occupy your mind in your 2ww, you've been quite busy actually.    

Oskira -     symptoms are a nightmare but that cyclogest is so    stay away from the pee sticks  

Angie - I think you're meant to watch what you eat as well as exercise to loose weight  

Kate - hope those builders are behaving themselves   You're pg is flying by 

Sho - happy erecting today    You're brave, I'm a bit of a wuss when it comes to things like that.  Bet they'll look lovely once you've finshed...hope there's no screws missing    Glad you're feeling much better.  Shopping for a dressing gown eh...thats just an excuse    how you feeling about your op    I'm sure that cons will have to follow the WN rules and NOT hammersmith  

Gill - tell dh hands off    I've read you're comment about my 'unsightly head'     Hppe you cut yourself shaving  

Pots -     for tomorrow   Hope you'll be back to your old self in no time.

Right now i've finished with you lot, i'll start on me.....op went well today although it was soooo painful       When he was injecting me I wanted to    I was squeezing dh's hand really hard and the dr was trying to have a conversation with me to keep my mind off it but all i wanted to do was   and    I swear I could feel him cutting too   but didn't want the injection again    Anyway, i'm sure it couldn't otherwise I would have been under the table.  Dh told me it was like a white skin onion that came out    then he cauterised (sp) and stitched it so now I have a dressing to keep it covered and clean.  He is sending it off for tests but reckons its nothing to worry about, as I said a fibrous reaction to a bit so thats cool.  

Made some chicken and veg soup and then spent about an hour reading the posts.  Dh is home but working outside so nothing much planned for me except rest my poorly arm.  I do have another little cyst thing on my arm, its tiny but ain't gonna go and get it removed now.  Can't take that injection again  

On a brighter note I am so happy to be jabbing again, its a piece of cake compared to this morning although I did it too slow last night and it hurt a bit


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gosh that was a long post  

Emma - thanks for sticking up for me   makes a change cause you're normally being the   one  

Gill - you're forgiven (just)....ohhh you gonna      make sure dh isn't too rough with you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Ahhh poor you   enjoy your soup sounds lovely   what a bugger that you could feel everything i think i would of knocked him out   

Your right i am being nice to you   im sure it wont last though


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NHv- glad the op went ok. I used to have injections into scar tissue years ago and I had to stop going because of the pain,so I know what you mean. not nice at all!!  At least it is over now though eh?

Glad the jabs went ok as well. Its second nature really once you've done the first one. Its like riding a bike. Hopefully your premonition will cone true this time and you'll get that BFP 

that consultants name is Mr Naerger.

I'm not too bothered about my op now. I scar really badly and that is bothering me. I really don't need yet another scar to add to my hideous collection. I've got Af right now and with it goes my last chance of getting pregnant naturally I reckon. That's quite sad, but at the same time I'm hoping that Mr R finds something wrong. If he goes in there and there is nothing to see, then there is no explanaition as to why I haven't had a BFP in 3 attempts. If there is something wrong, he can put it right and then I can go into this attempt feeling more positive that it will work. As for the new cons at WN, I couldn't care less as long as I haven't got to see him/her.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-I dont want to meet this new cons either.....I WANT MR R AND NOBODY ELSE  
Hopefully they will find something as that way you no why you havent got pg


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I know.  Regardless I have decided that I will fight to the death on the 2 embryo issue. I can't go through this again. If I get pregnant with twins great, my family will be complete. I've had two embryos put back 3 times and it hasn't worked so that is reason enough I say for having two back mext time.

I'll shoot him if I se Mr T!! I doubt it is him though. It would basically be a step down for him as he runs Hammersmith now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - how soon after your op can you go for tx    I've heard that so many people fall pg after a lap..its got to happen to someone so why not you.  Your dh's wrigglers aren't that bad. Well I hope what ever the outcome its a good one.  Tell Mr R about you scarring easily cause at least he can take more time & care in stitching you up.  The injections are bad aren't they  

Emma - I don't think i could feel everything as such, it was just pressure I guess but I could feel like a pin going in me when he was cutting, not sure if thats meant to happen or not but that part was bareable.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Im sure Mr R will be fine for you to have two like you say you have had 2 put back before


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Gill and piglet just wanted to pop in and wish lots of      for test day as its creeping up fast!

NVH hope your ok after your op

Sho if im allowed two, so he says, then im sure you will be able to.

Hi to you all.

Bendybird.x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- Mr R said 2 -3 months after the op I can try again. I will ask him more about that when I go in for my op. That's why its all messed up with my husband going to Germany for June. It just ruins everything. Hence why I'll be asking about short protocol as well. I'm sure Pots is having a bigger op than me. I'm interested to see when they will let her have a go as well.

My husband as 10 mil. they all move forward just not as fast as they should, but he has better morphology than the average as well. something like 85% normal, which is really good.

I've heard that about the lap as well. we'll see how it goes. A girl Iw as in tuoch with on another thread had hers last week. both her tubes were blocked and they left them there  Said they were going to try to unblock them with a wire later. Why not just do it there and then?  Or why not take them out. Before I knew I was going to have my lap, I knew that chances are increased by 50% if you have a damaged tube removed. Very odd


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

typically I have been busy for a bit and now you all start chatting!!!

Tash glad it all went well today it was a quicky wasnt it, Glad it didn't huty too much It didnt smell did it when they quaterised it, thats the bit I wouldnt of liked!

Hi Stranger how you been doing (Bendy)


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bendy- yeah. I'm not going to get bogged down in it yet. I'll fight my corner when the time is right, but first I need him to make the right decisions about whatever is going on in there. (which personally I think is nothing  but what the hell do I know ) 

I had hoped I would have lost a bit more weight, but hey ho! As it goes, I am having a totally pain free AF   Whats that all about? Day two usually I'm dosed up on the nurofen and nothing today at all.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im good thanks how about you?

wow ten weeks you must be feeling on top of the world


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-How are you doing  

Sho-The lap leaves hardly any scars i have had sooo many laps now probably around 6 and my belly button is still perfect   Mr R said my left tube is blocked but i was soooo out of it i dont understand why he didnt remove it   i suppose as i was pg at the time he didnt want to keep me under g/a for too long   will have to ask him next time i see him


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks bendy - how ya doing chick

Sho - well best to make a full recovery I guess before tx starts even though the waiting is a pain in the butt, but you've waited this long so far.  The first month after the lap will fly by I reckon.  Well all you can do is ask MrR and see what he says.  Nothing to loose I guess.   But insist on the two embies  
You going for a satin dressing gown  

Emma - not long for you now either...bet you're counting down the days!  Rang the belfry where we're going this weekend and they are fully booked on treatments.  Only can fit me in at 12 but thats too early  
My belly button isn't perfect after my lap...probably due to the b*stard NHS cons that did it  

Kate - no burning smells....i could hear it though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Im coming im coming to the Belfry with you  
Yeah cheesy had a bad experience with the same cons didnt she


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - yeh cheesy thought he was a cowboy too, I don't normally scar badly but it looks like a little rail way track cause he overlapped the stitches    I even had to go and have then removed at the gp cause he didn't sew properly.  
Probably will cancel my massage at 12 and just use the spa...not paying over £70 to be rushed.  I wanted it at about 4pm.  No point having a massage and then going in the spa afterwards eh    I was thinking of a snooze afterwards


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I love going to a spa then having the massage after then sleep sleep sleep, will be lovely


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

It would've been if I got a massage but will hope for a cancellation instead on the day.  Not doing it a 12, will have to leave home too early on Friday morning.  If I don't get a massage will have to find somewhere else to go locally


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Getting there Bendy cannot wait for the next two weeks to fly by.

Have fun at the Belfy Tash however I am not a massage and spa person I dont like them much, I am meant to be going in June to the Runnymead for a friends Birthday and Hen Do, but I will be 31 weeks by then and they wont do anything for pregnant people anyway and it is going to cost a fortune for this champagne spa day and I wont be able to drink the champagne so think I might have to drop out - She isnt the bestest of mates either she is a bloody pain in the **** so think I will be glad of the excuse to be honest.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lucky cow  

Kate-Pmsl


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Gill, Im so sorry you got a bfn. I feel terrible for saying testing early would be ok. Like the others have said it could be predictor are rubbish. I really hope it isnt over yet hun. still keeping everything crossed      

NVH, glad the op is over. dead suprised your at home cooking soup. isnt your arm really sore?

Sho, I am so sure mr r wont argue with you bout the 2 embie thing. I think he only does that for people who havent had many failure or who are really young. Sorry dont mean your old of course your not but 30 is different to eraly 20's and with a history of failures i dont even think he would go there. he did my last transfer with 2 blasts never said a word bout having 2. 

Is it pots op today? if it is so glad its finally here, cant imagine how awful she must have been feeling. does anyone know if she will be in hospital for long.

Nibbles, Hope your ok, and not too sore. Really good luck for et is it weds?

Piglet, how are you getting on? do you have any syptoms? will you wait till test day?

hi bendy, alisha, emma, kt and everyone else ive not mentioned.

Luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-Pots is going in this afternoon and the op is tomorrow   she said that she will be out in a week  

Good luck for your scan tomorrow bet you cant wait


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Luc good luck for tomorrow, cant wait to hear the news


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks girls, 

Pots Good luck     

Emma, Yeah i am excited but still quite nervous. I had a dream last night there was one heratbeat. It was amazing. The clinic said that we could queue up if we wanted a second scan to see it again so we did  . So hoping it will be ok. dh is really hoping for two heartbeats! have tried to warn him prob wont be. I will be so over the moon to see one.

Luc


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - i've been to the runneymede and they have a really nice spa there.  They do do treatments esp for pg ladies too.  Try looking on their website and then make your mind up.  

Luc - arm is still numb up top so can't feel a thing, plus took some paracetomol too.  Good luck for your scan, how exciting   

Emma - which belfry did you go to    i'm on a mission to find me a massage now  

Question....Is skimmed milk ok to drink or does it have to be semi or full fat


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

NVH, Thanks hun. It has to semi skimmed cos you need some fat to be able to absorb the calcium, or something ive forgotton now. but basically skimmed isnt ok.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash- i only have been to the pennyhill park in Bagshot it was lovely and local   Semi skimmed or full fat hun 

Luc-One would be lovely but a bonus if there is two   you should bribe babydreams into regular scans


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Pennyhill is lovvvely!  Been there a few times.

Has anyone read  a girl with a one track mind?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

no i havent read it Bendy why


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Emma and Luc - hey ho, semi skimmed it is then  

Will go and have a look at pennyhill and compare it to runnymede  

My soup looks fab, although have enough to last me all week    they had a special on frozen king prawns in tesco so having garlic prawns tonight too.  
I had bread yesterday    it was deeeeeliiiiiiiiiiish!  

bendy - no


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im reading it at the moment and its quite good, about a girl..true life,... who writes a sex diary on a blog on the net and its worth a read...sometimes a bit rudey    but i brought it sat and finished it last night.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Must be pervy if you read it so quick you dirty mare  

Tash-Pennyhill park is lovely i stayed overnight too, we had the le stone massage with hot and cold stones it was 1hr 30 mins....felt like 20mins to me as the time flew by so quick


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hot stone one sounds fab  

Just popping in the shower be back soon!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bendy - i thought you was talking about something else    did it make you damp  

Emma - just checking prices, runneymede do a holistic for 85mins, and they are open til 9pm. Could be nice to do it on a Friday night and then come home and go to bed   checking out pennyhill now


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- I have scars on my body for life where the cat scratched me no joke. the slightest thing and I scar really badly. i suffer with keloid scars, so it doesn't matter if mr R sewed me up with gossamer, I will definitley still have a scar. That's just the way I am 

NVH- sorry you can't get in for a treatment when you want

Luc- you never know what you'll get tomorrow. Praying for the best for you though 

On and off here because I've got buns in the oven


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - hope that will be literally one day    a friend of mine also has those scars    well maybe Mr R can go more in your belly button so it won't be so noticeable  

Emma - pennyhill is very pricey    think i will stick to runnymede...its not too far away and its nice.  Hmmm might have to next Friday night now.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-i wish i had a bun in the oven   how many have you got in there then twins or triplets  

Tash-Pennyhill are open till 10pm they are the uks spa of the year 2007 cant recommend them highly enough   they do packages etc too but you may need to call them


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I had a strange dream too on Friday Night I dreamt that I gave birth early in May at 30 weeks and it was a little girl but she was tiny but everything was fine !!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ohhh Kate dont, i had a dream the other night sat i think where i was 40wks pg and over due and i went to acup and had needles put in my belly to get the baby moving and it was a girl but it hurt so much as there was no fat to put the needles and Frankie from corrie was there too


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

We're just full of baby and pregnancy dreams at the moment eh  

Emma - thanks for that, but have to watch the pennies too as starting acu on weds


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hope they mean good things tash   
Reminds me have to book an appt for next week me thinks


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

yeh lets hope so   
For someone who used to hate needles i've got a week full of needles and pins this week    Can't wait til 7.30pm for my jab


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

emma-  I have actually got 12  lemon flavour today!

NVH- has she? I intend to get mine removed but I've just had other priotities. there is a risk with them that if you have the removed they can come back worse than they were originally, but I'm gonna risk it eventually.

All these baby dreams


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - they told me that about the thing I just had removed today.  I wanted it out a long time ago but put it off cause they said the scar might be worse and then it grew    I've been putting it off because of tx but thought that I needed to bite the bullet and get it sorted and it was ok whilst on de-regs so he presto...all gone.  Just have a little line now.  

Can't believe I have a whole 18 days til baseline scan    thinks af will be long gone by then


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi girls

Good luck for your op tomorrow Pots - hope it all goes well and that you're back home soon.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Ouch, Tash, that sounded painful - bet you are glad it's over now.  On the milk front, I asked one of the nurses about the type of milk as I'm not that keen and she said that skimmed was fine.  Reading the comments from the other girls, I'm beginning to wonder if she gave me the wrong advice!  

All the best for tomorrow Luc  

Hi Bendy, Sho, Kate and anyone else I've missed.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I want to start jabbing  

Tash-Yeah what happens if your a/f comes next week but scan isnt for another couple of weeks


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

beanie - On the notes it says semi skimmed and I drank it on my fresh last time and had good eggs, so better stick to the devil you know if you know what I mean  

Emma - well i'm on day 26 today so af's not far away I reckon.  Next week sounds about right.  I guess your body just stays in limbo land for longer until you start stimming    seems a bit odd eh    De-regs give me spots  

Just rang the runneymede and its a bloke that does the two massage's i'm interested in...don't think so!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I've just read on the information sheet that you should start drinking the milk from the beginning of the period in which treatment commences.  Does that mean I should have started on day 1 of this cycle or wait for this af to arrive    i thought you just had to start drinking the milk on stimms


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh definitely Tash.  I think I'll have to drink it too on my next fresh cycle (maybe that's what I did wrong on my last cycle).  Thanks for bringing it up coz now I know


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-it was day 1 of the cycle hun, so when you a/f came dont worry just start now


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

The notes from Woking definately say semi skimmed Beanie, although I'm not sure why?

I wasn't sure about that Tash - the notes seem to say that you should the milk and water on cd1 - I wasn't sure if I was reading it right so I have started the milk/water now albeit half heartedly and then plan to follow properly once I start d/r.

Pennyhill is lovely, it is expensive but they do some good offers.  My step sister is getting married there on 17th June and I'm bridesmaid - can't wait   .  I was actually thinking of booking a night there for the weekend after my test date - just want something nice planned to cheer me up.

Gill - can't wait to get started now.   Hope you're okay and that you get a pleasant surprise.  How lovely of you to make dh a special dinner.

Kate - feels like your pg is flying by - bet it's not for you!  

Luc - good luck tomorrow, how exciting!!

Tash - hope you're arm isn't too sore!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-pmsl cant believe you just said that   you want to cheer yourself up after test date listen lady you will get a BFP so why would you need cheering up  

Anyone given up tea yet   i have cut down to 1 cup a day


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Karen, I remember it saying semi skimmed but I'm not keen which is why I asked the question about skimmed milk.  I'll go for semi skimmed next time though.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma Frankie from Corrie ?? What meaning does that have very strange you havent got a thhhiiiinnnnggg for her have you?

Karen I had to tell Emma this morning no negative talk please positive thoughts all the way, you will need a night away as you will be so excited you wont know what to do  

I havent given up tea or coffee I drink more now than I did before but I do have Decaf Tea and Coffee though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-did you drink tea and coffee while doing tx too  

Are you saying what i think your trying to say......that i swing both ways lady


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - only 26 days late with the milk then    oh well, better late than never    not going to drink a litre but will try a couple of glasses, i don't have a problem with a lack of protein in my diet anyway.  Will have to be skimmed tonight though as no semi in the house.  Just as well I am de-regging forever isn't it  
I drink de-caf tea and have done for years.....I have about two cups a day.

karen - I don't remember starting the milk on cd1, but yep you'll be alright starting on de-regs.  
The pennyhill will be lovely in june, they do some pregnancy treatments too  

Beanie - we'll just have to grin and bare the semi....i'll drink full fat if I have to  

Kate - keep that positive whip cracking  

Right i'm off to prepare my king prawns although i've read you're not really allowed shell fish either   Oh well, will be more strict when on stimms.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

God just read that back and I sound a right old negative nelly -  for me!!  

I'm just trying not get my hopes up, self preservation and all that    But you're right, should be more   !!

I'm the other way Beanie - I can't bear skimmed but like semi skimmed luckily.  Maybe you can diguise it with milkshake or something!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I haven't managed a litre of milk either Tash, but I'm tring to have a glass each morning and night.

I really struggle with the 2L of water though!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

I think the reason for semi-skimmed is that it has the nutrients you need but too much fat, so you get your daily dose of calcium et al without bloating up like the Michelin Man.

I know wildcat was on gallons of milk and water every day, it was like living with a human tap for weeks!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

See ya Tash, i hate milk too although have loads with my weetabix in the morning, try nesquick milk shake thats nice   have fun with your prawns   

Karen-I love pennyhill park bet that wedding cost a bomb   you wait at stimms you have to increase your water to 2.5/3l per day  

Hello Mr W  

Anyone recommend any good de caff tea please  

Im off home now anyway im bored at work  
Laters all good tv tonight who is watching trial and retrabution


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have drank more tea and coffee since getting a bfp when I didnt like it before but I had the odd one or two during tx as long as its decaf I think its ok really.

To be fair on my first go I was really really strict with everything and got a BFN this time I wasnt didnt have all the milk etc even had the odd glass of wine and got a BFP so dont panic too much - I am sure I remember Elly being the same too, just enjoy the tx and remain positive and I am sure everything will be fine.

Em you cant go wrong with PG Tips Decaf its quite a bit dearer but it doesnt taste any different to normal tea


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

2.5/3L a day plus a litre of milk?   

My god, I'll have to stop on the hard shoulder of the M25 on the way to work for a wee....

Yeah, wasn't cheap Emma (I think about £18k  ) - pity the poor guests with the drink prices too!  It is lovely though, I can't wait.  We're staying there the night before and the wedding night


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you really think positive thinking made a difference kate?  

Part of me really does believe that but another part of me thinks it's either meant to be or not?


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Yuk, semi skimmed but as you say Tash, we'll do anything for the right outcome.  Milkshakes it will have to be  

I have tescos own decaf tea bags and they are fine too.

I watched Trial and Retribution last night too Emma but I didn't think it was one of the best, did you?  Although I will be watching it again tonight, who do you think did it?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I think positive attitude helps, its hard though because if it doesnt it is a bigger crash to fall but I dont think it hinders the results so certainly worth thinking positive, as I say I am not sure if the CD did anything or not, just everytime I listened to it I used to go pretty much out cold and would instantly wake up whenever she said and 'open your eyes' so I think there is something in it - but you do have to listen a couple of times sitting up and in a bright room so you dont keep laughing at her going 'and one two three relax'.

I am afraid it is a lot of liquid Karen I did it buy having a litre of milk first thing in the morning instead of breakfast as it is a meal in itself really and then would have 1litre water bottles on my desk and make sure I have 1 by lunch and 1 by the end of the day and another in the evening, you will be surprised how easy it is to do really.

I Sky+ T&R last night but the bloody system said it clashed what with god knows as the only other thing was 24 which I was watching so I have missed this weeks so glad it wasnt one of the best


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I hadn't really thought about the CD's but even if they just relax you I suppose that must be a good thing.  Is there a special site of should I just google?  I might try your plan with the water/milk.... it almost sounds manageable when you say it like that!

I watched T&R too.  I love Mondays, 2 hours of soaps!!  Poor dp hates it..


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-Not sure you did it to be honest maybe the Dad and the nanny are in it together   who do you think 

Kate-Will get the pg tip decaffs  

Karen-i think the cd's are from natal hypnotherapy try googling it, they have two prepare to concieve which i listened to on my 1st ivf and then the ivf companion which i have bought for this one, as last june/july time they didnt have the ivf one  
Im also like kate but i have loads of milk with my cereal then 0.5l of water with brekkie then by 12 lunchtime i have another 0.5ml of water then by the end of play worktime i would try to have 1.5l or 2l of water then a big milkshake in the evening after dinner


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls, just gonna catch up then start a new thread, so any new posts can you copy them first just in case?

Cheers
Luv
Tracy
x


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Emma, well I think the nanny is a nutter but surely it's too obvious to be her.  I think it might be Poppy's mum but who knows. Not one of the best I've seen but maybe tonights episode will be better.  

Just been out for a run and gosh, is it cold out there


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way guys .....................................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83737.0


----------

